# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Zašto moramo biti tako rigorozni u obrani Koda?

## Lutonjica

eto vam par razloga:

1. jer moja 4 godine dojena kćer, iako sama nikad nije imala dudu i bočicu, iako vidi da ni njena mlađa sestra (iliti "beba") nema ni dudu ni bočicu, inzistira na tome da njena lutka ima dudu i bočicu jer "mama, pa beba to mora imati"

2. jer me moja 4godišnja kćerka svako malo pita zašto naša beba još ne jede kašice. a na moj odgovor da ih jede već 2 mjeseca (misleći na domaće kuhane obroke), moja mi kćer odgovara: "ma ne te, one PRAVE, IZ DUĆANA"

3. jer je moja 4godišnja kćer neki dan u dućanu uzela s police kutiju H*** (nisam gledala je li bilo riječ o formuli, ili pahuljicama, uglavnom bila je u igri kutija, a ne staklenka) i rekla mi "gle mama, ovo je hrana za margitu, kupi joj". a na moje pitanje kako zna da je to hrana za bebe, pokazala je prstom na znak H*** i rekla "pa vidiš ova slova, tu ti piše BEBA"

meni je zlo

----------


## white_musk

:No:

----------


## cokolina

ili kad u radosnici naidjem na tekst, doslovno ovim rijecima:
*Mamu je zamijenila bocica*: (upisati kada!)

----------


## white_musk

> ili kad u radosnici naidjem na tekst, doslovno ovim rijecima:
> *Mamu je zamijenila bocica*: (upisati kada!)


ma daj! :shock:

----------


## kloklo

> ili kad u radosnici naidjem na tekst, doslovno ovim rijecima:
> *Mamu je zamijenila bocica*: (upisati kada!)


 :shock: i   :Evil or Very Mad:  i   :Sad:   i još svašta nešto

Lut, mogu mislit kak se osjećaš   :Sad: 
I ako Zara, koja odrasta u 100% dojilačkom okruženju, ima takve provale, postaje gotovo zastrašujuće jasno koliko još treba edukacije o dojenju i koliko teške mehanizacije treba povuć da se razbije ta zacementirana percepcija industrijskih proizvoda kao nečeg nezaobilaznog, pače, neophodnog i presudnog za bebe.

----------


## vještičica

:Crying or Very sad:  ovo mi je strašno Lutonjice  :Love:  
Na žalost, bočice, dude i pakovana dječija hrana su se uvukli u svakodnevni život i zacementirali kao asocijacija pri pominjanju pojma _beba_ .
I to je strašno. Ja sam mislila da sam isfrustrirana mama zbog borbe sa bočicom, jer sam skidala/prekrivala aplikacije bočica i duda na odjeći koju je M dobijala na poklon  :Embarassed:  A ipak sam to svaki put revnosno radila jer me živciralo.
Stvarno treba potegniti "tešku artiljeriju" i boriti se protiv toga. Jer nekad je prva asocijacija na bebu, nakon dojenja bila zvečka...

----------


## TONI

Potpuno te kužim. Toni je bila užasno žalosna u jaslicama jer jedina ona nije imala bočicu i dudu. I sad me stalno pita: Hoćemo našoj bebi kad se rodi kupiti bar dudu?

----------


## ms. ivy

treba raditi na rušenju "kulture bočice" i promoviranju "kulture dojenja".  8)

----------


## MGrubi

> Potpuno te kužim. Toni je bila užasno žalosna u jaslicama jer jedina ona nije imala bočicu i dudu. I sad me stalno pita: Hoćemo našoj bebi kad se rodi kupiti bar dudu?


onda lijepo objasniš da je duda čep za bebu   :Laughing:

----------


## TONI

"Najbolje" su mi one fotke iz novina beba koje izlaze iz rodilišta s dudom koja im pokriva pola lica.

----------


## MGrubi

> treba raditi na rušenju "kulture bočice" i promoviranju "kulture dojenja".  8)


 8) 
u boj, u boj
sve te slikice, reklame .. sve je to pranje mozga
moja mala kad je prvi put vidjela bebu s dudicom, htjela ju je probati (mali ždero), rekla sam joj : fuj, to ti je čep .. s pratečom intonacijom glasa
više je ne interesira  8) 
uvela bih ja njima zabranu ikakvih slikica na sve to, samo slova (crna, tamnoplava, tamnozelena, tamnocrvena .. nikakve vesele dječje bojice) na bijeloj podlozi.
da te vidim, onda kome češ biti privlačan  8) 

bili smo u dućanu, mala se šetala za kolicima, i pokupi PEZ bombone, ne zato jer ih voli, jer ih nikad nije probala, nego zato što su mali i imaju lijepu smajli slikicu na sebi ... kad smo stigli kući frknula sam ih u smeće

----------


## pinocchio

lut, i mene fascinira kako djeca koja odrastaju u "dojilačkom" okruženju prije ili kasnije zaključuju da su dudice i bočice nešto bez čega beba nije kompletna. zanimljivo, ne primjećujem da ima drugačijih, svjetlijih primjera. neka me netko razuvjeri.

lada je krenula u vrtić s 2,8 g. i garantirano do tada nije vidjela dijete koje se hrani na bočicu. cica se, fala bogu, nagledala napretek. pa opet, s polaskom u vrtić u kratkom je roku usvojila nedojeću ikonografiju :/ 

na sreću, moram reći da su ona i ajvičin andrej u svojoj grupi zaduženi za zaštitu i promociju dojenja jer mislim da nema te bebe ili plišanca koje ovo dvoje nije podojilo  :Laughing:  . neće jabuka daleko od stabla.

----------


## ms. ivy

> na sreću, moram reći da su ona i ajvičin andrej u svojoj grupi zaduženi za zaštitu i promociju dojenja jer mislim da nema te bebe ili plišanca koje ovo dvoje nije podojilo  . neće jabuka daleko od stabla.


a i rodilo   :Laughing:  

da, u vrtiću su začas pokupili asocijaciju mala djeca --> dude i bočice.   :Sad:

----------


## ninochka

to ti je marketing

moj pjeva medo štedo, erste banka, prava stvar za djecu i slično prije nego ja uopće pokapiram da postoji reklama

----------


## Storma

u vrticu nema mama. ni cica.
a vecina djece ima dudu. i bocicu. mene uopce ne cudi.

imamo doma zatrpane u igrackama jednu ili dvije dude, koje su sluzile grizenju plastike oko dudice (lol) dok su joj izbijali zubi
idemo na adaptaciju tjedan dana, i pita me jucer di su dude
ja joj rekoh pa to je za bebe koje nemaju titu, sto ce ti?
i vidim da je zbunjena, i kopira move jedne male iz vrtica - jednu dudu u usta, drugu u dzep   :Crying or Very sad:  

i onda jos zbunjenija izvadio obje dude i da ih meni
i kaze duda bek

djeca kopiraju ono sto vide

----------


## Riana

> onda lijepo objasniš da je duda čep za bebu


ovo je tako velika istina. na žalost  :Sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

ma dude i flašice si mogu objasniti vrtićem/ parkom/ ...
ali me ovo 3. šokiralo  :shock: jer gdje je mogla vidjeti da netko radi adaptirano, odnosno kako zna da je to nešto iz kutije za bebe, i da je H*** za bebe  :shock:

----------


## ms. ivy

priznaj!   :Laughing:

----------


## larmama

moja nema sestru ni brata, pa smo se jedino sreli s ovim pod 1.
a i hranjenje bebe s flasicom joj se vise svidjelo jer bi onda pokusavala uzicati da ju napuni vodom
no evo neki dan kad se vratila iz vrtica pitala me da li je i ona nekad mene ugrizla za cicu dok je bila beba
uglavnom sa svojom najboljom prijateljicom je raspravljala  o dojenju  :D

----------


## sandraf

evo i jedan svijetli primjer:

moja kcer (26 mjeseci) doji svoje lutke. 

nedavno je za dudu u bebinim ustima pitala "a to je to?"

mom 5godisnjem sinu je dojenje takodjer nesto najnormalnije i promovira ga u vrticu. joj, znam da je bila nedavno nekakva provala na temu dojenja, mislim da sam je cak i ovdje stavila, al sad se ne mogu sjetiti kako je isla.

s druge strane, kad sam se na sistematskom s njene 2 godine pohvalila da jos uvijek dojim, pedijatrica me je pogledala kao da nisam normalna. nije nista komentirala, al nije ni trebala, vidim da joj je to potpuno strano.

daj, nemoj zezat! je bio doslovni komentar kad sam sasvim slucajno rekla da nemam pripremljene bocice i dudice prije prije odlaska u rodiliste.

nedavno mi se dogodilo u bolnici, kad sam pitala smijem li dojiti nakon zahvata, jer sam primila nekakav ekstrakt, da me takodjer gledaju kao brdjanku koja valjda nema novaca za prehraniti svoje dijete pa ga onda doji. kad kazem da dojim, ljudi pitaju zasto joj ne dam jesti. vidim da se dojenje povezuje s nekakvom inacicom iskljucivog dojenja. kad dijete dobije zube da moze natezat spek - nema vise svrhe.

mislim da uz ovakvu medijsku kampanju bebi proizvoda, u kojem bocica, duda i mlijecna formula, zauzimaju znacajno mjesto, jurisamo na vjetrenjace, kao kakve cicate cudakuse.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

:Sad:

----------


## mama courage

a vidiš kako čudno  8) , ja sam svoju dojila samo 2 mjeseca i ostalo je dobijala adaptirano mlijeko. i dudu smo koristili, ne pretjerano, al eto, koristili smo je - al kad je se pita il kad vidi moje grudi (kad se oblačim) uvijek veli: _mama je dojila zxuju_. 

prije nekih mjeseci počela je tražiti moje grudi, da doji... pa onda uhvati jednu bradavicu pa posrče sekundu, pa drugu...  :? ja sam već mislila: ovo mora da je _osveta roda_ zato jer im se ne skidam s foruma  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sirius

> prije nekih mjeseci počela je tražiti moje grudi, da doji... pa onda uhvati jednu bradavicu pa posrče sekundu, pa drugu...  :? ja sam već mislila: ovo mora da je _osveta roda_ zato jer im se ne skidam s foruma


  :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

> prije nekih mjeseci počela je tražiti moje grudi, da doji... pa onda uhvati jednu bradavicu pa posrče sekundu, pa drugu...  :? ja sam već mislila: ovo mora da je _osveta roda_ zato jer im se ne skidam s foruma


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

MC jos bus ti dojila....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

> mislim da uz ovakvu medijsku kampanju bebi proizvoda, u kojem bocica, duda i mlijecna formula, zauzimaju znacajno mjesto, jurisamo na vjetrenjace, kao kakve cicate cudakuse.


 potpisujem te sandraf

Dojim svoju desetomječnu curicu. Ponekad mi pobjegne pa kažem kad me pitaju: "još dojim", ali se onda ispravljam pa kažem: "tek deset mjeseci". Kampanja adaptiranog je strašna, bočice i dude su kao must have za bebu. Vještičica dobro kaže i za dječju robicu. Kupila sam Evi jednom bodić ne videći da je glavni motiv puno sitnih malih bočica. Nedavno je i dobila bebu sa dudom. Plače kad joj se makne duda, a prestane kad se duda čep vrati. Žalosno.   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Lutonjica

> Kupila sam Evi jednom bodić ne videći da je glavni motiv puno sitnih malih bočica


ja imam liscine grudnjake za dojenje, a na onoj kopči koja se otkopčava kad ideš dojiti, nacrtana je DUDA   :Rolling Eyes:  

MC   :Laughing:

----------


## white_musk

mama courage,zlatni primjer relaktacije  :Laughing:

----------


## leonisa

> sandraf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da uz ovakvu medijsku kampanju bebi proizvoda, u kojem bocica, duda i mlijecna formula, zauzimaju znacajno mjesto, jurisamo na vjetrenjace, kao kakve cicate cudakuse.
> 
> 
>  potpisujem te sandraf
> 
> Dojim svoju desetomječnu curicu. Ponekad mi pobjegne pa kažem kad me pitaju: "još dojim", ali se onda ispravljam pa kažem: "tek deset mjeseci". Kampanja adaptiranog je strašna, bočice i dude su kao must have za bebu. Vještičica dobro kaže i za dječju robicu. Kupila sam Evi jednom bodić ne videći da je glavni motiv puno sitnih malih bočica. Nedavno je i dobila bebu sa dudom. Plače kad joj se makne duda, a prestane kad se duda čep vrati. Žalosno.


korak po korak. nista se ne dogadja preko noci. 
i ja to ne vidim kao borbu protiv vjetrenjaca.
evo, svakim danom se netko novi "osvjesti". jednom ce biti vise osvjestenih od neosvjestenih.  :Wink:  

sto se tice bebe sa dudom varalicom, mi nismo nikad u nju stavili baterije a dudu sam makla  :Wink:

----------


## Storma

lut, daj pitaj Zaru TKO joj je rekao da H*** znaci beba, taj dio me grizeeeeeeeee

----------


## zrinka

> :? ja sam već mislila: ovo mora da je _osveta roda_ zato jer im se ne skidam s foruma


  :Laughing:  
e alal ti vera   :Laughing:

----------


## Moover

Zašto je duda toliko nevoljena? Šta fali dudi?

----------


## white_musk

> Zašto je duda toliko nevoljena? Šta fali dudi?


 :shock:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sick:

----------


## MGrubi

> Zašto je duda toliko nevoljena? Šta fali dudi?


zbog svog oblika mogu pokvariti tehniku sisanja i onda bebač napravi rane na bradavici .. a to booooooolliiiiiiiiiiiii, i teško se nositi s tom boli
dudanje smiruje pa zna se desiti da "zavara" glad i onda beba ne provodi dovoljno vremena na sisi i ne potiče proizvodnju paralelno s svojim rastom

ne mora štetiti ALI može
ne odmah, problemi se jave nakon i mjesec dana korištenja

oparen puše i na hladno

----------


## MGrubi

> :? ja sam već mislila: ovo mora da je _osveta roda_ zato jer im se ne skidam s foruma


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mikka

meni grdo izgleda kad klinci zvacu tu dudu. iako ju je mali imao neko vrijeme. bljak. sve mi je bezveze kad ga vidim s tim u ustima na fotki. a inace je bas zgodan  :Grin:  

najgore mi je kad vidim skroz male bebe s dudom, ili ono djecu od 4-5 godina, kao neki dan kod ped, bas mi je to bilo gadno za vidjeti. 

ljepse je kad se vide face, klinci su bas slatki, kaj ce im to  :Wink:

----------


## Moover

> :shock:


Zahvaljujem na objašnjenju i stvarno jakim argumentima protiv dude...   :Razz:

----------


## white_musk

> white_musk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  :shock:   
> 
> 
> Zahvaljujem na objašnjenju i stvarno jakim argumentima protiv dude...


to su bila samo moja iskustva u slici

----------


## ivarica

meni ivar danas na ulici: sad sam ti taman u visini sisa, bilo bi dovoljno da otvorim usta i da mlijeko strca   :Grin:  

ja mislim da to sto okolo gledaju dude i bocice nece kod njih stvoriti definitivan stav, to je samo trenutno kopiranje, a da ce ipak presuditi ono sto su imali i gledali doma 

kao sto je i kod svake od nas.

----------


## white_musk

na kraju krajeva,ko danas još nosi kapu sa petokrakom i maramu  :Raspa:

----------


## MGrubi

> na kraju krajeva,ko danas još nosi kapu sa petokrakom i maramu


  :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

pa ja je nosim
o tom bas i pricam



ivaru je dojenje standard, bocice i dudice su mu bile zanimljive sa 2 ili tri godine, ali on vjeruje da svako dijete sisa do nekih 4-5 godina barem 

to je ono sto on pretezno vidi, ustvari, ne mogu se sjetiti da je IKAD vidio bebu s bocicom osim u crticima, filmovima i reklamama ili negdje u prolazu

----------


## mama courage

> ono djecu od 4-5 godina, kao neki dan kod ped, bas mi je to bilo gadno za vidjeti.


i meni gadno izgleda vidjeti petogodišnje dijete s dudom ... ili s dojkom. ovo bez pod.ebavanja i bez želje ulaska u (već prežvakanu) raspravu, mislim. 




> ne mora štetiti ALI može 
> ne odmah, problemi se jave nakon i mjesec dana korišten


 :? ja sam bila uvjerena da je najveći grijeh dude u stvari povezan sa zubima, tj. da se zubi iskrive ili pokvare... mada inače imam prilično tolerantan stav prema njoj, kao i prema bočicama, naravno ako se sve koristi u nekim normalnim gabaritima.




> zlatni primjer relaktacije


odoh se _postrojiti_ u one s 3 plus.   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

MC da ne bi bilo- ajmo ko je iznad 4  :Razz:

----------


## white_musk

moj brat je kao mala beba odgrizao dudu i umalo se ugušio  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## white_musk

čak šta više,milsmi da je bila neka tehnička greška,pa je on uspio sa svojih par zubića izvući dudu iz onog plastičnog "ležišta" :shock:

----------


## zmaj

> i meni gadno izgleda vidjeti petogodišnje dijete s dudom ... ili s dojkom. ovo bez pod.ebavanja i bez želje ulaska u (već prežvakanu) raspravu, mislim.


jopet griješiš  :Razz:  
jer uspoređuješ što nije za usporedbu

----------


## ivarica

sto nije za usporedbu?
petogodisnje dijete koje ima dudu ima vjerojatno istu potrebu za sisanjem kao ono koje sisa dojku


meni nije gadno za vidjeti ovo drugo, pa onda ni prvo.
gadno mi je kad roditelji i dusebriznici po cekaonicama i nadalje govore djeci sto bi trebale biti njihove potrebe i kad im govore sto je njima gadno

ma ko vas pita.

----------


## zmaj

potreba za sisanjem je jedno
a duda i dojka drugo...nisu u klasi da bi se uspoređivale

----------


## white_musk

> sto nije za usporedbu?
> petogodisnje dijete koje ima dudu ima vjerojatno istu potrebu za sisanjem kao ono koje sisa dojku
> 
> 
> meni nije gadno za vidjeti ovo drugo, pa onda ni prvo.
> gadno mi je kad *roditelji i dusebriznici po cekaonicama i nadalje govore djeci sto bi trebale biti njihove potrebe i kad im govore sto je njima gadno*
> 
> ma ko vas pita.


ja nekad imam osjećaj da te osobe ustvari, na taj način, umiruju svoju savjest

jer,ako sigurno stojiš iza svojih postupaka,onda si i previše ispunjen njima da bi drugima solio pamet i  nemaš potrebu da iste kod notara verifikuješ...

----------


## RozaGroza

Da se ja vratim na "pravi put"...Lutonjice prestrašno mi zvući ovo što si napisala. Pogotovo jer je ta manija svuda oko nas i na dijecu najviše utječe.
Iako mene sa svih strana bombardiraju sa adaptiranim, sa kupovnim kašicama itd. i pokušavaju uvjeriti da kad dođe vrijeme, to če sigurno biti bolje za Špira nego moji napravci ili moje mljeko. Ja brijem na to da ču mu pravit svoje domače kašice, nikakvi keksi i banane, nikakve kupovne baljezgarije...ali eto, ljudi od kojih mnogi  u svoje doba uopče nisu ni imali sve ove proizvode koje danas mi imamo, briju na to da je kupovno bolje jer je balansirano i nutricionisti sigurno znaju što je najbolje za vaše dijete. Whatever. Da ne govorim da sam se toliko puta u životu susrela sa čuđenjem zašto inzistiram na domačem povrču i voću (ne kupujem u supermarketima nego na pjaci u svoje kumice) i kao, genetski modificirano uopče ne znači loše...ili prskano je OK jer su ubijene sve bube; ajmemenimajkomila!!!

Znam da sam isto malo skrenula s teme jer si se fokusirala na to kako iskorištavaju marketing da se približe dijeci, ali eto, nisu samo dijeca na udaru, nego i odrasli koji valjda ne znaju razmišljat svojom glavom ili im se ne da gnjaviti, pa vjeruju kupovnom više nego svom domaćem. Užas....

----------


## Storma

ponovo sam brisala. prva koja krene dalje od teme, a narocito na osobna prepucavanja dobit ce vise od opomene. ne mozete li stati, imate pp  :Grin:

----------


## split

Nepokretna sam ovih dana i vrtim programe. Meksičkih serija na svakom programu i u svakom terminu - strava mislim trebalo bi ih zabranit.  Jučer naletim na jednu u letu i slika našminkane mama koja doji i priča sa tataom o blagodatima dojenja, a tatA je podržava u tome. U trenu mi se promjenija stav o sapunicama i kažem ŽIVIJA MEKSIKO!

----------


## ann-zgb

> *ana-zgb*, jako mi je drago da si se javila kao stručna osoba. Molim te, ako želiš, pojasni način na koji patronaža funkcionira. Koje su vam obaveze, da li ste prepuštene same sebi da vodite korak s novitetima, ali imate neka "doškolovanja", seminare,...
> Kako to sve funkcionira?
> Ja sam imala prvih par dana jednu mladu patronažnu sestru na zamjeni i ona je bila stvarno divna, podržavala je dojenje i davala je konkretne i točne savjete što i kako. Bila je baš kako treba.
> Nakon nje se je naša patronažna vratila s GO, ušla je kod nas, cigaretu je ugasila prije ulaska, ruke nije oprala,... o dojenju nije znala ništa, metode njegovanja pupka su joj bile prastare,...


Pozdrav-odgovorila bih na ovo,ali tesko je napisati skracenu verziju.Cak ni zdravstvenjaci nisu inf. o radu patronaze,osim onih koji su s nama u neposrednom kontaktu i kada nas trebaju. Bit je preventiva,u ovom slucaju ranog prekida dojenja.Znate da je "zlatni standard" dojenje iskljucivo 6 mj,do kraja 1. godine svakako,preporuka dojiti do navrsene 2 god,dalje ako majka i dijete zele.Zadnjih nekoliko god intenzivno dobivamo nove preporuke,imamo redovite obavezne edukacije,evindentira se br dojene djec.,Posjete novor trebale bi biti najkasnije do 48h nakon izlaska iz rodilista.Cinjenica je da imamo problema,majke dobiju previse informacija sa sto strana koje ih zbune,a mislim da pravila o dojenju nema.Trebalo bi nam svima to biti normalan i jedini nacin hranjenja djeteta..Za taj dio Vam treba strucna osoba,koja Vam nece soliti pamet,vec pokusati pomoci i podrzati dojenje.Ja sam se javila-ne zelim  glumiti nekog jako pametnog-samo iz razloga sto nas smatraju promotorima ad-i to mi je zasmetalo.Istina je da oni imaju svoj posao,da nas vole obilaziti-informiraju sto je novo-i vjerujte da to ne dijelimo majkama,uglavnom dodu i produ.Znam kakvih iskustava ima s patronazom-ponekad za ne povjerovati,ali u radu s ljudima covjek svasta dozivi.Ja se trudim,ali sigurno nisu bas sve zadovoljne sa mnom-i ne trebaju biti,vazno je da ucine najbolje za bebu.Ne biste vjerovali sto sam ja vidjela od nekih majki.Ali dijete je njihovo-valjda i vjeruju da rede dobro.Ne volim nikoga osudivati zbog pristupa-pokusam preusmjeriti argumentirano,dati sve od sebe.Inace,za taj posao je potrebno jako puno znanja i iskustva,i to ne od prije 20god,nego kontinuirano ucenje.Jer stalno dobivamo nove preporuke,a vecina zadnjih par generacija othranjena je znate i sami kako.Najvaznije je znati procijeniti je li bebe zdrava,ako je izborit ce se za dojenje-uglavnom.Jos uvijek je previse mama koje kazu "dojit cu ako cu moci" -sto je krivi start.Jos je previse sesirica,komentara okoline,obzirom da sam medicinar ne bih komentirala ostalo.Mit zelene stolice je isto cest,ali rijetko cete cuti da dijete mora gladovati 2-3 tj da bi imalo stolicu gladi,sto znaci da je kod novor nemoguca prvih dana.Trudnoca,porod i dojenje su zdrava stanja,kojima ne trei ba lijecenje-mi samo pokusavamo pomoci u oporavku-i najvaznije,uociti i reagirati kada nesto krene krivo,tj postoji opasnost da se majka ili dijete razbole.Da bismo znale procijeniti,moramo biti itekako educirane,vjerujte mi.Sorry ako sam preopsirna-patronaza je prilicno specificna u nasem zdravstvu,radimo sa svima-uglavnom edukaciju i prevenciju.ne lijecimo-za to imamo doktore.I jedini radimo u obitelji-i nismo hitna sluzba.Pozdrav svima i vecina Vas je u pravu kad raspravljate o reklamama,pristupu dojenju,ja mislim da bi pomoglo da se za pocetak ad dobiva samo propisano od pedijatra.Da nije tako dostupno,mozda bismo imali jos koe dojeno dijete vise.To je moje misljenje. :Smile:

----------


## SikaPika

*ann-zgb*, nadam se da vas je puno više takvih patronažnih sestara. Pretpostavljam da si mlađa i da ne nosiš teret prošlih generacija koje su svoju djecu hranile na pogrešan i neprimjeren način. Nadam se da će se patronaža uskoro "osloboditi" takvih starijih sestara koje bez obzira na edukaciju imaju u sebi još uvijek te stare navike, a što muči sve segmente našeg društva. 
Samo naprijed! Želim ti da imaš samo mame koje će svoju djecu dojiti barem 2 godine!

----------


## Neve

> ja mislim da bi pomoglo da se za pocetak ad dobiva samo propisano od pedijatra.Da nije tako dostupno,mozda bismo imali jos koe dojeno dijete vise.To je moje misljenje.


E s ovim se slažem u potpunosti! Ali to je za sad u rangu znanstvene fantastike....

----------


## RozaGroza

> E s ovim se slažem u potpunosti! Ali to je za sad u rangu znanstvene fantastike....


 *X* ko kuća!

----------


## Deaedi

> ja mislim da bi pomoglo da se za pocetak ad dobiva samo propisano od pedijatra.Da nije tako dostupno,mozda bismo imali jos koe dojeno dijete vise.To je moje misljenje.


Ili bi više beba bilo na kravljem mlijeku ili ajmprin juhici.

No, ako bi se AD propisivalo kod pedijatra, možda bi se konačno oni malo više informirali o istom, sada se majke nažalost nemaju kome obratiti za savjet.

----------


## kavofob

ja se nikako ne slažem s ovom idejom. nasilne i iznenadne metode nikad ne poluče uspjeh nego otpor i inat. za čas bi se stvorilo crno tržište AD :D

edukacija je rješenje. korak po korak  :Wink:

----------


## kahna

Ja ću samo ponovno podsjetiti koja je bit ove teme obzirom da polako oformljujemo neku monitoring ekipu
dakle;
vidite li kršenje koda slobodno poslikajte/skenirajte/snimite/što god i javite ovdje
pa ćemo mi proslijediti dalje

----------


## Death-of-Art

je li kršenje koda kad mi pedijatrica da uputnicu za specijalista i to mi stavi u mali fascikl od (kršitelj koda)a?

----------


## kahna

> je li kršenje koda kad mi pedijatrica da uputnicu za specijalista i to mi stavi u mali fascikl od (kršitelj koda)a?


Je ako ime proizvođača piše onim njihovim prepoznatljivim fontom i bojom

----------


## SikaPika

Jučer čitam kolumnu u jednom mjesečniku za trudnice i mame u kojoj trudnica u očekivanju drugog djeteta piše o tome kako mora što prije obaviti kupnju bočica, dudica i čaja od komorača... dok je isti taj mjesečnik u prošlom broju imao prilog Kako uspješno dojiti (tako nekako, nemam pri ruci). 
Mislim, nije bed pripremiti bočice i dudice za svaki slučaj (čaj od komorača neću komentirati), ali žena ni u jednom jedinom trenutku nije spomenula dojenje. Istina, kolumna je novinska forma u kojoj autor iznosi svoja osobna mišljenja, stavove..., ali ipak mislim da je uredništvo trebalo reagirati i upozoriti mamu da barem spomene dojenje tim više što i sami iz broja u broj imaju tekstove o dojenju. To me je baš ubolo u oči.

----------


## apricot

> ali ipak mislim da je uredništvo trebalo reagirati i upozoriti mamu da barem spomene dojenje tim više što i sami iz broja u broj imaju tekstove o dojenju. To me je baš ubolo u oči.


e, draga moja...
vjerujem kako bi uredništvo rado reagiralo da ne živi upravo od tih prouizvođača "nedojeće opreme"

ne kupujem te časopise, ali pišem za jedan od njih, ali jedva da su mogli ispoštovati naš uvjet da na stranici na kojoj ja pišem ne budu reklame kršitelja Koda.

nažalost, oni imaju dovoljno novca plaćati oglase čime se financira tisak časopisa.  :Sad:

----------


## Storma

ko o cemu ja o oglasima  :Grin: 

prebacimo se na nesto drugo. neovisno koje pelene koristite, nabrojite mi 4 marke jednokratnih pelena.
nakon par odgovora, reci cu vam zasto  :Saint:

----------


## Anemona

> ko o cemu ja o oglasima 
> 
> prebacimo se na nesto drugo. neovisno koje pelene koristite, nabrojite mi 4 marke jednokratnih pelena.
> nakon par odgovora, reci cu vam zasto


Više ih ne koristimo:
- pampers
- libero
- beauty baby (Muller)
- beby love (DM)
- bebe (Konzum)
Prve tri su redoslijedom kako smo ih koristili.

----------


## icyoh

Pampersice jer su mi najbolje.
Isprobali smo još one iz DMa, Mullera, Libero i Violet (te su mi najgore).

----------


## kajsa

Pampers - te su mi najgore, ali sam ih kupila za prvo dijete jer sam mislila da ni ne postoje druge pelene (ja sve jednokratne pelene zovem pampersice)
Libero
Babylove iz DM-a
Huggies

----------


## Smajlić

> Pampersice jer su mi najbolje.
> Isprobali smo još one iz DMa, Mullera, Libero i Violet (te su mi najgore).


isto tako. Za kćer su bile i ostale dobre, ali za sina su jedino Pampers bile dobre, najbolje, jer jedino onda nije imao crvenu guzu ili osip. S tim da smo ga non stop presvlačili, jer je puno kakao i piškio, pa nije u tome stvar da kao najbolje upijaju pa ga ne moram stalno presvlačiti. Nije bila stvar u tome, već jednostavno su mu one najbolje odgovarale.

----------


## krumpiric

zbog efekta reklama?
pa naravno da svima prvo na pamet pada pampers  :Smile: )

libero
babylove (to čisto radi toga što sam stalno u DMu)
Kbebe

(koristimo platnene)

----------


## icyoh

> zbog efekta reklama?


Ako idemo pod pretpostavkom da rit mog sina zna prepoznati reklamu za pampersice onda da - pampersice su nam najbolje radi reklame. :Grin: 

Reklama me može navesti da proizvod kupim jednom. No hoću li nastaviti kupovati ovisi o karakteristikama proizvoda.

Nama su dobre i Huggies, njih sam zaboravila. No nema ih u Konzumu pa ih rijetko kupim.

----------


## Anemona

Što se tiče efekta reklama, nama su Pampersice bile koma, pogotovo one s losionom u porubima. Pampersice smo koristili samo najmanju veličinu, pa smo prešli na Libero, pa na Beauty baby po danu, a Libero po noći. I onda smo skinuli pelene.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Storma

znala sam da necete odoljeti reci koje koristite :kez:




> zbog efekta reklama?
> pa naravno da svima prvo na pamet pada pampers )


Tocno tako.Ili mozemo o prasku za rublje. poanta jest - kada dodes do tocke da moras koristiti nesto sto do sada nisi, pitat ces nekoga kome vjerujes, naravno, no vodit ces se i reklamama koje si pogledao/la. Da reklame nisu potrebne, ne bi ih bilo. A one ne postoje zbog trenutnih korisnika, vec svih ostalih. 
Vjerujem da mnogima Kod (ili Pravilnik) djeluje pomalo...pretjerano. Kao, cemu panika ako na kasici pise 4 a ne 6 mj. Dat ces djetetu kasicu (ili neces) neovisno o deklaraciji. Naravno, nije poanta u kasici. Stvar je u nepotpunoj informaciji, nepostivanju zakona drzave u kojoj se prodaje i tako.. banalnosti.

----------


## Storma

> Ako idemo pod pretpostavkom da rit mog sina zna prepoznati reklamu za pampersice onda da - pampersice su nam najbolje radi reklame.
> 
> Reklama me može navesti da proizvod kupim jednom. No hoću li nastaviti kupovati ovisi o karakteristikama proizvoda.
> 
> Nama su dobre i Huggies, njih sam zaboravila. No nema ih u Konzumu pa ih rijetko kupim.


Znaci, Huggies su jednako dobre kao i Pampers. Kada bi kostale jednako, i bile jednako dobre, ipak bi morala odabrati jedne. Koje, i zasto? Uvijek postoji neki pozadinski info. Brendiranje nije mala stvar.

----------


## Anemona

Ja ponavljam da nisam znala apsolutno ništa o AD - u i bila sam "u govnima" kad je trebalo dijete hraniti s AD - om, jer ja o tome nisam imala pojma.
Čula sam za dvije vrste, ali nikad u reklami, a da i jesam - nema šanse da bih odabrala "po reklami".
Ja sam oduvijek mišljenja da ono što se ekstra reklamira znači da je sranje koje se bez dobre reklame ne bi kupilo.  :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

Podcjenjuješ prosječnog kupca.

Fino piše - reklama me može navesti da proizvod kupim samo jednom. Hoću li ga nastaviti kupovati ovisi o proizvodu, ne o reklami.
Nadalje - reklama me ne može navesti da se predomislim u smislu da kupim nešto što neću samo jer mi se tetana tv-u  fino smješka. Npr bez obzira kakav reklamni spot smisli xy stranka neće me navesti da glasam za njih ako sam odlučila glasati za stranku y.




> Znaci, Huggies su jednako dobre kao i Pampers. Kada bi kostale jednako, i bile jednako dobre, ipak bi morala odabrati jedne. Koje, i zasto? Uvijek postoji neki pozadinski info. Brendiranje nije mala stvar.


Da su potpuno identične i da stoje na istoj polici uzela ih one koje su mi bliže.

----------


## Mima

Kad bi mi dvoje pelene bile jednako dobre koristila bih one koje su makar kunu jeftinije. Ali nisu mi niti jedne bile dobre kao Pampers, Pampers su prema ostalima bile toliko superiorne da padam u nesvijest kad netko kaže da mu Pampers ne valja. Probali smo i Libero i Huggies (po Huggies sam radi hvale na forumu čak posebno išla u neki dućan, možda Mercator), i DM-ove pelene, i niti jedne nisu Pampersu bile niti do koljena.
(isto mi je i sa praškom, koliko god se trudila pronaći zamjenu radi cijene Ariel na koji se, vjerujem, cilja mi je totalno superioran)

----------


## Mima

Što se tiče AD-a kupovala sam ono kojim mi je dijete hranjeno u bolnici, a da nije toga bilo a da kupujem AD, mislim da bih odabrala najskuplje.

----------


## Anemona

> Što se tiče AD-a kupovala sam ono kojim mi je dijete hranjeno u bolnici, a da nije toga bilo a da kupujem AD, mislim da bih odabrala najskuplje.


Isto ovako. Smatram da je jako važno kad je več dijete na AD - u da se ne eksperimetira bezveze s vrstama. Dobio je isto kao i u bolnici.

----------


## Storma

> Podcjenjuješ prosječnog kupca.
> 
> Fino piše - reklama me može navesti da proizvod kupim samo jednom. Hoću li ga nastaviti kupovati ovisi o proizvodu, ne o reklami.
> Nadalje - reklama me ne može navesti da se predomislim u smislu da kupim nešto što neću samo jer mi se tetana tv-u  fino smješka. Npr bez obzira kakav reklamni spot smisli xy stranka neće me navesti da glasam za njih ako sam odlučila glasati za stranku y.
> 
> 
> Da su potpuno identične i da stoje na istoj polici uzela ih one koje su mi bliže.


Sve to stoji, ni ja ne trzam na reklame, prije postanem skepticna. No ne pricamo o tebi i meni, i ne mislim da je prosjecan kupac lako nagovorljiva naivna budala. Samo kazem da reklama nije mala stvar.

----------


## Storma

> Isto ovako. Smatram da je jako važno kad je več dijete na AD - u da se ne eksperimetira bezveze s vrstama. Dobio je isto kao i u bolnici.


Zato su donacije AD rodilistima vazne  :Grin: 

Necemo o adaptiranom, ajmo o kasicama :D

----------


## Mima

Da nema donacije, i ako je nema, rodilište bi opet moralo nabaviti neku vrstu AD-a, a tu bi se opet otvaralo mjesto sumnji zašto je nabavljena ova a ne ona vrsta od ovog a ne od onog proizvođača.

----------


## SikaPika

> e, draga moja...
> vjerujem kako bi uredništvo rado reagiralo da ne živi upravo od tih prouizvođača "nedojeće opreme"
> 
> ne kupujem te časopise, ali pišem za jedan od njih, ali jedva da su mogli ispoštovati naš uvjet da na stranici na kojoj ja pišem ne budu reklame kršitelja Koda.
> 
> nažalost, oni imaju dovoljno novca plaćati oglase čime se financira tisak časopisa.


Ma, nekako mi se čini da je to što me zasmetalo u kolumni proizašlo iz neznanja, ma, čak ne i iz neznanja nego iz ravnodušnosti majke, a onda i previda uredništva (ili je i tu bila u pitanju ravnodušnost). 
Na žalost, više ne znam novine koje ne žive od reklama (Feral je davno ugašen), a novinarima su upravo zbog toga (plus politika koja diktira o čemu se (ne)smije pisati) često vezane ruke. 

Što se tiče pelena, mi koristimo platnene. No, u rezervi uvijek imamo jednokratne (trenutno Alanine) budući da se zna dogoditi da se platnene ne osuše. E sad, možda zbog toga što nikada nismo duže vremena koristili jednokratne, ja uopće ne primjetim razliku između tih pelena, a do sada smo koristili Baby love (dok nije otpao pupak), dobili smo neke Biline, kupili paket K plus i sad koristimo Alanine. Jedino što mogu zaključiti je da Alanine ne smrde toliko kada se popiški/pokaki (onako umjetno smrdi, valjda zbog te kemije unutra) i to mi je ok. 

Što se tiče AD-a, kupili smo ga dva puta. Prvi put je MM kupio B****** kada i izdajalicu jer nam je prvih dana kod kuće bilo gusto s dojenjem,... na sreću, nisam ga otvorila. Drugi puta sam ja kupila H*** (priznajem, radi reklame, ono, krave od kojih je dobiveno pasu ne znam, skupa s onom Milkinom...) kada mi je dok. rekla da moram jer je imala slabi prirast... načela, dva puta napravila, M. nije htjela, eno stoji i čeka da napravim od njih rafaelo (da se ne baci). 

Kašicu ni jednu nikada nismo, a i ne namjeravamo kupiti kao ni one razne line...

----------


## icyoh

> Necemo o adaptiranom, ajmo o kasicama :D


U AD se ne kužim (kupila samo jednom, bacila neotvoreno), no kašice sam kupovala većinom one od onog simpa stričeka  :Grin:  jer ih je L najradije jeo (ne radi reklama).

----------


## Mima

a čemu reklama kad  dotične kašice proizvođača čijeseimenespominje definitivno imaju primat na našem tržištu: ima ih najveći izbor, najprihvatljivije su sastavom, neke imaju eko certifikat, i uopće najzastupljenije su. Vjerojatno na drugim, većim tržištima nije tako; kod nas jednostavno nema izbora.

----------


## icyoh

A i, ruku na srce, najukusnije su između ovog što se nudi. Osobno isprobano :pohlepna:

A već godinama koristim isti šampon i pastu za zube. Šampona ima samo na jednom mjestu U Zgb i uopće se ne reklamira.
Reklamu za "svoju" pastu sam vidjela samo par puta, no toliko je grozna da ne kužim kako su s njom mislili privući mušterije.

----------


## kavofob

Veliki potpis pod Stormu.

Reklame su vrlo važne! Da nije tako, jednom stvoreni brand se više ne bi reklamirao.

S time su se poigrali u Coca-Coli. Odlučili malo prestati ulagati u reklame, na koje btw svake godine troše basnoslovne svote, budući da SVATKO zna što je Coca-Cola...i što se dogodilo? Prodaja je počela drastično padati. 
Kako je to moguće kad svi znamo kakav je okus Coca-Cole...kako bi nas reklama mogla natjerati da ju kupimo ako ne želimo?

Nadam se da sada neće početi pljuštati izjave tko i koliko ne/kupuje Coca-Colu. Nemojte polaziti od sebe jer statistike vrlo jasno govore svoje.

Reklame su vrlo važna stavka i najčešće djeluju podsvjesno...da nije tako, zbilja, zašto bi itko ulagao u reklame?

ps
istina je da su prije reklame bile puno jednostavnije; u stilu vrlo jasnih poruka "brand XY je najbolji". kako vrijeme odmiče, postaju sve "profinjenije", ali je poruka i dalje jasna - koristite brand XY i bit ćete sretni  :Wink:

----------


## SikaPika

Jer ja to zaslužujem :Laughing:

----------


## kavofob

> a čemu reklama kad  dotične kašice proizvođača čijeseimenespominje definitivno imaju primat na našem tržištu: ima ih najveći izbor, najprihvatljivije su sastavom, neke imaju eko certifikat, i uopće najzastupljenije su. Vjerojatno na drugim, većim tržištima nije tako; kod nas jednostavno nema izbora.


Mima, jel kužiš ti da si ih upravo izreklamirala  :Grin: 

eto...tomu reklama  :Wink:

----------


## icyoh

Prije bih rekla da Cola razvija ovisnost nego da imaju genijalne reklame. Barem je tako kod mene.
I da - ja popijem Colu Light, a ta se više uopće ne reklamira (ne Zero).

----------


## apricot

> Pampers su prema ostalima bile toliko superiorne da padam u nesvijest kad netko kaže da mu Pampers ne valja.


evo, nama su pampersice bile uvjerljivo najlošije.
"najlošije" u smislu - kupi jednom i više nikada.

a najbolja nam je violeta. koja je icyoh - najlošija.
e sad... je li autosugestija majka svakoga škrca - ne znam, ali violeta je i najjeftinija.
i imaju je u našem dućanu.

pa smo mi svi sretni.

----------


## Anemona

> Da nema donacije, i ako je nema, rodilište bi opet moralo nabaviti neku vrstu AD-a, a tu bi se opet otvaralo mjesto sumnji zašto je nabavljena ova a ne ona vrsta od ovog a ne od onog proizvođača.


Slažem se.
Kad sam ja rodila, pričala sam s pedijatricom zašto mu daju baš taj AD. Rekla je da su sad dobili takvu donaciju, a donacije im se mijenjaju iz tjedna u tjedan.

----------


## Anemona

Isto tako bih se složila da je kod kašica i pelena najvažnija dostupnost, a ne reklama.
Kod nas u svakom seoskom dučanu možeš kupiti pelene, ali samo Pampers, isto tako i Klausove kašice i jednu vrstu AD - a.
I to je zašto ljudi kupuju, jer nemaju novaca i vremena ići u Zgb., po nešto drugo.
Meni je odlično došlo što MM radi u Zgb., pa je uvijek tamo kupovao pelene i AD.
AD inače kod nas košta točno 10 kuna više po kutiji nego u Zagrebu, a koristili smo 6 tjedno, pa si računajte koja razlika i zašto na kraju na selu djeca odrastu na ajmper juhi.

Mislim da je dobitna kombinacija educiranje o važnosti dojenje, educiranje doktora i patronažnih sredstava, organizirana pomoč kod dojenje u obliku osobe koja će ti doči doma i pomoči (neka vrsta dežurstva - kao patronažna za dojenje).
Pedijatar isto tako treba biti taj koji će pomagati oko dojenja i "inzistirati" na dojenju i u konačnici ako stvarno dođe do neuspjeha koji je opet moguć - prepisati odgovarajuće AD i opet znati savjetovati o uporabi.
AD isto tako ne smije biti tako skupo, jer se time ne događa da žene više doje, nego da hrane djecu s kravljim mlijekom i keksima.
Isto tako bi trebalo postrožiti zakone koji reguliraju proizvodnju kašica i sličnih stvari, da su usklašeni s preporukama. Da ne možeš nači kašicu koja ide od 4. mjeseca, ako dohrana počinje sa 6., da ne sadržavaju neprimjerene namirnice,...

----------


## kavofob

> Prije bih rekla da Cola razvija ovisnost nego da imaju genijalne reklame. Barem je tako kod mene.
> I da - ja popijem Colu Light, a ta se više uopće ne reklamira (ne Zero).


nije riječ o ne/genijalnosti reklame, nego činjenici koju statistike potvrđuju - reklame utječu na porast potrošnje svakog proizoda. to je tako - dokazano - da nije, ne bi ih bilo  :Wink: 

netko je više ili manje podložan reklamama, zato sam i rekla da ne polazimo od sebe jer navike pojedinca ništa ne dokazuju.




> evo, nama su pampersice bile uvjerljivo najlošije.
> "najlošije" u smislu - kupi jednom i više nikada.
> 
> a najbolja nam je violeta. koja je icyoh - najlošija.


ovo je zbilja zanimljivo. nama je Pampers prije bio pelena broj 1 (s prvim djetetom), a sad je katastrofa. iskreno, ne znam jesu li se pelene promijenile ili moja percepcija, ali kad sam nedavno dobila paket pampersica na poklon nisam mogla dočekati da ih potrošimo...bile su mi grozne  :Unsure:

----------


## apricot

kavofob, daj si stavi avatar
zanimljivo mi te čitati, a ne da mi se gledati u nickove

----------


## Mima

> evo, nama su pampersice bile uvjerljivo najlošije.
> "najlošije" u smislu - kupi jednom i više nikada.
> 
> a najbolja nam je violeta. koja je icyoh - najlošija.
> e sad... je li autosugestija majka svakoga škrca - ne znam, ali violeta je i najjeftinija.
> i imaju je u našem dućanu.
> 
> pa smo mi svi sretni.


Da, znam da mnogi na forumu pišu da su im loše Pampersice. Kao što rekoh, išla sam posebno tražiti Huggies jer su ih na forumu hvalili kao puno bolje od Pampersa. Meni su, međutim, Pampers pelene toliko neusporedivo bolje od drugih koje sam isprobala da bih se stvarno priklonila teoriji da se radi o autosugestiji (radi cijene ili radi omraženosti velikog proizvođača).

----------


## Mima

> Mima, jel kužiš ti da si ih upravo izreklamirala 
> 
> eto...tomu reklama


Pa to što sam ja napisala vidi svatko tko uđe u npr. DM.

----------


## Storma

> Pa to što sam ja napisala vidi svatko tko uđe u npr. DM.


stoji. ali i znas da su bio eko stogod..blabla jer si vidjela na reklami. a postoje i (kršitelj koda) kasice recimo, a u nas nisam nijednom vidjela reklamu (od kad sam bila mala). a mozda i oni imaju probrane sastoje.

----------


## Storma

> Slažem se.
> Kad sam ja rodila, pričala sam s pedijatricom zašto mu daju baš taj AD. Rekla je da su sad dobili takvu donaciju, a donacije im se mijenjaju iz tjedna u tjedan.


I to je tocno. No rekla bih da vecina majki kojoj je dijete pocelo piti AD nastavi piti istu marku. Iz tog razloga, proizvodacima bi trebala biti (a i jest) vazna zastupljenost njihovih proizvoda na odjelu za bebe ( ne mogu se sjetiti naziva, djeca pjevaju kraj mene na sav glas lol).

----------


## Mima

> stoji. ali i znas da su bio eko stogod..blabla jer si vidjela na reklami. a postoje i (kršitelj koda) kasice recimo, a u nas nisam nijednom vidjela reklamu (od kad sam bila mala). a mozda i oni imaju probrane sastoje.


Ne zato što sam vidjela na reklami, nego zato što sam pogledala etikete u dućanu.
Ja niti za **** kašice nisam vidjela reklamu ((kršitelj koda) se sjećam one kuhamopasiramo tralala) - no to ne znači da ih nema, ja u to vrijeme uopće nisam gledala TV a nikad nisam kupovala dječje časopise.

----------


## Arijana

> stoji. ali i znas da su bio eko stogod..blabla jer si vidjela na reklami. a postoje i (kršitelj koda) kasice recimo, a u nas nisam nijednom vidjela reklamu (od kad sam bila mala). a mozda i oni imaju probrane sastoje.


Kako nisi vidjela reklamu (kršitelj koda)ovih kašica, puni su ih časopisi i ne, nemaju probrane sastojke i pune su šećera.

Kad sam ja rodila prvo dijete, meni je sinonim za pelenu bio pampersica. Ne znam koliko su reklame imale utjecaja i koliko sam na njih obračala pozornost, ali okolina je koristila pampersice. Tad su mi bile odlične, a sve ostalo su bile loše kopije. 4 godine poslije, najgora pelena mi je bila Pampers, a sve ostalo je bilo malo ili puno bolje. 
Mislim da pampersice nisu više što su bile.

----------


## acqua

A zašto ja ne znam ništa o AD i ne sjećam se da sam ikad vidjela reklamu na tv-u? Zasigurno jesam, ali naprosto mi taj proizvod nije važan. (Da mi je AD trebalo raspitala bih se i izabrala ono koje bi zaključila da je najbolje) 
Isto tako mi recimo životno osiguranje nije bitno i neću ga uplatiti niti tražiti koje je bolje samo zato što se neko reklamira.
Reklame svakako imaju svoju ulogu ali kupac je taj koji ima zadnju riječ. Tako ću za neku reklamu Coca Cole reći da je super osmišljenja, ali neće mi past na pamet ići u dućan po Colu. Kupujem Dukat mlijeko a ne Vindiju jer mi je finije mlijeko a ne zbog reklame. 
Istina probala sam Vindiju kao što sam probala i Colu i Pampersice (valjda zbog reklama), ali na kraju sam se vraćala uvijek brendu koji mi je od početka bio bolji.
I dok mislim da je mlijeko Dukat i mlijeko Vindija jednako dobar proizvod ali ja sam se odlučila za prvi nikada, nikada i nikada mi nije prošlo kroz glavu da je AD (neovisno o proizvođaču i reklamama) i majčino mlijeko isto jer.. zašto onda nema i majčinog mlijeka u dućanu?  :Wink:

----------


## Storma

nije isto. samo je gotovo jednako, ako ne i bolje :D

mene zanima ima li jos netko tko ne razumije zasto se bavimo zastitom dojenja, sto ukljucuje i monitoring Koda?

----------


## kavofob

zbilja, zašto se bavite time?

svi znaju da je majčino mlijeko najbolje, a reklame ionako na nikog ne utječu :D

*

acqua*, AD je zabranjeno javno reklamirati, zato nisi vidjela reklame na TV-u.

a ovo s majčinim mlijekom u dućanu, moram priznati, fakat ne kužim  :Unsure:

----------


## litala

> A zašto ja ne znam ništa o AD i ne sjećam se da sam ikad vidjela reklamu na tv-u? Zasigurno jesam, ali naprosto mi taj proizvod nije važan. (Da mi je AD trebalo raspitala bih se i izabrala ono koje bi zaključila da je najbolje) 
> Isto tako mi recimo životno osiguranje nije bitno i neću ga uplatiti niti tražiti koje je bolje samo zato što se neko reklamira.
> Reklame svakako imaju svoju ulogu ali kupac je taj koji ima zadnju riječ. Tako ću za neku reklamu Coca Cole reći da je super osmišljenja, ali neće mi past na pamet ići u dućan po Colu. Kupujem Dukat mlijeko a ne Vindiju jer mi je finije mlijeko a ne zbog reklame. 
> Istina probala sam Vindiju kao što sam probala i Colu i Pampersice (valjda zbog reklama), ali na kraju sam se vraćala uvijek brendu koji mi je od početka bio bolji.
> I dok mislim da je mlijeko Dukat i mlijeko Vindija jednako dobar proizvod ali ja sam se odlučila za prvi nikada, nikada i nikada mi nije prošlo kroz glavu da je AD (neovisno o proizvođaču i reklamama) i majčino mlijeko isto jer.. zašto onda nema i majčinog mlijeka u dućanu?




al je pogresno usporedjivat biranje izmedju dva brenda koja jednakopravno uzimas s police u ducanu i jednog brenda koji zivi na polici i drugog za kojeg se (cesto) treba malo potruditi - razumijes razliku?

usporedjujes svoj odabir dukata pred vindijom a i jedno i drugo stoje na istoj polici ili u istom frizideru. biras svojim okusom ono sto ti vise odgovara od *jednakih* proizvoda.

ad i majcino mlijeko *nisu jednaki* proizvodi. jednim dijelom sluze istoj svrsi - prehrani ljudske mladuncadi  :Wink:  ali su u drugom dijelu dijametralno suprotni. majcino mlijeko ima samo tu jednu svhu - nahraniti dijete (ovdje razmatram samo nutritivnu vrijednost mlijeka kao takvog, ne dojenje kao proces), dok ad ima i jednu drugu dimenziju koja se, vrlo ocito i vrlo cesto, preskace, a ta je - punjenje dzepova vlasnicima proizvodjaca/preradjivaca...

kod dukatovog i vindijinog mlijeka razlika u cijeni je izrazena u desecima lipa (okvirno govoreci). udio same sirovine u cijeni je, u postocima, gotovo ista, kao i udio reklama, ostalih resursa (pakiranje, troskovi prijevoza, place, amortizacije i ino). biras svojim osjetilima - fair enough. "stete" od odabira pogresnog nema. pit ces istu stvar samo iz drugog pakovanja.

kod ad i majcinog mlijeka prica nije uopce usporediva s ovom gore. vjerujem da i sama vidis u cemu je razlika.

i jos nesto - sama kazes da si probala i colu i pampersice - i sama kazes da je razlog vjerojatno reklama - zar je moguce da ne mozes zamisliti zasto postoje reklame (vise ili manje glasne , vidljive (novine, radio, tv, billboard) ili samo "usputne" - na raznoraznim kemiskama, blokovima, kalendarima, mousepadovima i ostalim gadjetima) za ad i u cemu je njihova steta?

kad isprobas nesto drugo u klasi "jednakih" - povratak na ono sto inace koristis obicno nema dugotrajnih ili nepovratnih posljedica.

kad isto to napravis u klasi "nejednakih" proizvoda, kao sto su ad i majcino mlijeko - povratak je ili tezak ili pretezak ili - nemoguc.

----------


## kavofob

> I dok mislim da je mlijeko Dukat i mlijeko Vindija jednako dobar proizvod ali ja sam se odlučila za prvi nikada, nikada i nikada mi nije prošlo kroz glavu da je AD (neovisno o proizvođaču i reklamama) i majčino mlijeko isto jer.. zašto onda nema i majčinog mlijeka u dućanu?


iako meni još uvijek nije jasna ova izjava, nije mi palo na pamet da *acqua* misli da majčino mlijeko nije jednako dobro kao kravlje.

u slučaju da je ipak tako, razlog zašto nema majčinog mlijeka na policama supermarketa je jedino i isključivo ekonomska računica;

jedno mliječno govedo, uzmimo za primjer Holstein-Frizijsko, dnevno proizvede 20-25 l mlijeka. otkupna cijena 1 l kravljeg mlijeka je nekoliko kuna. dakle, trošak proizvođača AD je mlijeko, postupak prerade, ambalaža, ulaganje u marketing, distribuciju i plaće djelatnicima...u konačnici, cijena AD na polici je, ako se ne varam, 50-ak kn za 400 grama.

s druge strane, žena, tj.majka, u punoj laktaciji daje oko litre mlijeka dnevno - 20-ak x manje nego krava. po kojoj cijeni bi ona to mlijeko dala u otkup? istovremeno, kojim mlijekom bi hranila svoje dijete?
i dalje ostaje trošak prerade, ambalaže, marketinga, distribucije i plaća djelatnicima...da ne zaboravimo i činjenicu da mliječnih krava koje služe isključivo produkciji mlijeka ima...pa...u svakom slučaju mnogo više nego žena  :Grin: 

kad bi konačno jednom i stiglo na policu, majčino mlijeko bi koštalo par stotina, ako ne i tisuća kuna - to je jedini razlog zašto ga nema u dućanu, a ne usporedba "jednakosti" s kravljim.

sad čekam da se javi *acqua* i kaže da sam zabijala skroz i da je njen komentar trebao značiti nešto sasvim deseto  :Smile:

----------


## Storma

litala, kavofob osjetile ste u kom su mi smjeru kretale misli  :Heart:

----------


## SikaPika

Ma ja mislim da se *acqua* samo krivo izrazila. Potpuno je drugačije o nečemu razgovarati u četiri/šest/... očiju, a drugačije nešto sabiti u par redova. No, zato sam ja :Laughing:  na kavofobin post jer sam kao prvo umjesto *mliječno govedo* pročitala *majčino govedo*, a onda si kasnije zamišljala žene dojilje u velikim halama s ogromnim izdajalicama... i cijelu mašineriju proizvodnje majčinog mlijeka koje završava u dućanima, u tetrapacima sa slikom žene oooogromnih sika i širokog, toplog osmijeha!

----------


## icyoh

Kad već razglabamo o kašicama  :Smile: 
Meni je (kršitelj koda) bezveze jer su mala pakiranja i ograničen izbor.
Ne mogu se sjetiti marke - ne reklamira se na tv-u, no u časopisima da - u soku sam našla komad nečeg. Reklamirala sam, ispalo da čep nije bio dobar. Prisjelo mi je, nikad više ne bi kupila nešto njihovo..
(kršitelj koda) ne kupujem iz principa.
I ostaju H- koji mi i jesu najbolji.


Vezano uz AD - pitala sam sestre dok smo ležali u bolnici koje AD oni daju. Rekla mi je da daju marku xy ako je sve OK s bebom. A marka yy je kao bolja, no nju ne daju po defaultu jer je dosta skuplja.
Nemam pojma jel to stoji, tako su rekli.

A AD smo kupili samo jednom i sjećam se da se MM nanervirao jer nisam imala pojma što da kupi, zašto, kako... Iz tog razloga se ne protivim reklamama i info o AD.

----------


## icyoh

Sad tek kužim da nisam pročitala zadnju stranicu, prebacilo me na prošlu.

----------


## litala

> A AD smo kupili samo jednom i sjećam se da se MM nanervirao jer nisam imala pojma što da kupi, zašto, kako... Iz tog razloga se ne protivim reklamama i info o AD.



ali zasto bi ti (ja, ona, bilo koja majka ili otac) morali znati sve o odredjenom ad da bi mogli otic u apoteku kupit sto treba? 

opet ponavljam, nije isto kao biranje vindijinog ili dukatovog mlijeka s police - jedno ti se moze *svidjeti* vise od drugog (okusom, mirisom, ambalazom, cijenom - nebitno)

kod "biranja" ad - prica nije ista. ne biras na osnovu okusa, mirisa, ambalaze ili cijene - ad treba odabrati zbog odredjenih karakteristika i, da tako kazem, performansi. jer ad zamjenjuje nesto sto je priroda zamislila da se proizvodi "samo od sebe", ne nesto sto oduvijek biramo s police...

kao sto - ako mi neka zlijezda ne funkcionira kako treba (iz bilo kojeg razloga) i trebam uzimati nekakav, recimo hormonski nadomjestak - necu otici u apoteku i reci: ma dajte mi one ljubicaste,  bas mi je pakovanje zgodno a i krasno mi mirisu...  nego cu prvo otici lijecniku, s njim porazgovarati o tome u cemu je problem i na osnovu *preporuke lijecnika* iz apoteke izaci s najboljom mogucom zamjenom. 

kod ad-a preskacemo tu kariku i odlazimo u ducan/apoteku i *biramo* proizvod na osnovu osobnih (vrlo nesubjektivnih, dakle) preferenci. sto je vrlo pogresno.

----------


## icyoh

Ne bih se složila. 

Ne moram znati sve, no osnovne info moram i želim. Nemam iskustva, no onako kako sam si ja posložila u glavi - ima više vrsta, u principu su sve slične, možete koristitu tu ili tu (napisala sam u prethodnom postu što su nama rekli u Klaićevoj).

E sad - meni ta info ne znači ništa, meni je potrebno da znam - ima to i to, tih i tih karakteristika, preporučam to i to zbog toga i toga. Hranite tako i tako, do tada i tada. Osim toga, imam još trideset pitanja koja će mi pasti na pamet čim izađem iz bolnice. 

Također, ja osobno želim imati barem osnovne info unaprijed - na dojenje sam se pripremila unaprijed, logično mi je da se pripremim i na drugu opciju u just in case slučaju. Srećom pa mi to nije palo na pamet prije L rođenja jer sam po defaultu mislila dojiti.
A garantiram da bi me pedica zamolila da ju ne maltretiram da upadnem u punu čekaonici bolesne djece i tražim info o tome kako da zagrijavam mlijeko za AD koje bi mi možda zatrebalo jednom kada se dijete rodi ako mi padne zgrada na glavu pa ne mogu dojiti. Takve info ja osobno želim znati unaprijed (jer sam paranoična).

I ofkors da ću htjeti guglati o tome na jedinom forumu gdje čitam o tome.

A neću kupiti ljubičasto pakiranje jer je ljubičasto nego jer mi je netko koga smatram vjerodostojnim tako rekao.

Nemam pojma šta sam htjela reći  :Embarassed:  osim da nemam ništa protiv reklama za AD.

----------


## kavofob

*icyoh*, u potpunosti shvaćam što želiš reći i slagala bih se s tobom kad bih gledala samo iz jedne perspektive...a sad slijedi ALI kojim ću te pokušati uvjeriti da je moje stajalište bolje  :Grin: 

složili smo se da reklame potiču ljude da kupe reklamirani proizvod. ok, jasno je da ne utječu na nikog na ovom forumu  :Grin: , ali statistike kažu da utječu na ostatak populacije...

e sad, koliko je majki kojima će zgrada pasti na glavu da ne mogu dojiti (shvaćam da postoji puno više sitiuacija od zgrade na glavi, ali karikiram nastavljajući se na tvoj post), a koliko je onih na koje će reklama utjecati da prijevremeno odustanu od dojenja i prihvate AD kao najbolju moguću *zamjenu*

u doba kad je moja majka imala na,s se na žene koje doje gledalo, skoro pa kao na škrtice i posesivke jer neće iskeširati XY mjesečni iznos i dozvoliti da otac/baka/djed uživaju u povezivanju hraneći bebu najboljom mogućom *zamjenom* za majčino mlijeko...moram li reći da moja majka nije bila ni škrta ni posesivna  :Grin:  i naravno, bila je uvjerena da čini najbolje za nas

u potpunosti se slažem da reklame nisu ultimativno zlo i da nekad donose korist, ali je šteta dugoročno puno veća

zato je moj glas - NE reklamama, barem ne ovdje, ako nigdje drugdje...

----------


## Anemona

> ... nego cu prvo otici lijecniku, s njim porazgovarati o tome u cemu je problem i na osnovu *preporuke lijecnika* iz apoteke izaci s najboljom mogucom zamjenom. 
> 
> kod ad-a preskacemo tu kariku i odlazimo u ducan/apoteku i *biramo* proizvod na osnovu osobnih (vrlo nesubjektivnih, dakle) preferenci. sto je vrlo pogresno.


Ovo bi bilo sjajno kad bi liječnik znao išta o AD - u.
Evo što npr. moj nije znao:
- 1.) koji AD je "bolji" za moje dijete
- 2.) kad treba prelaziti na viši broj i zašto da ili zašto ne
- 3.) koliko AD sadrži vitamina D, pa da onda smanjima iznos putem kapi (ja sam došla kod njega s gotovom računicom koliko sadrži, kolike su potrebe i onda smo na osnnovu toga umanjili broj kapi, jer ne želim ništa raditi na svoju ruku)
- 4.) do kad je AD dovoljan kao osnovna hrana djetetu koje ne prihvaća dohranu
- 5.) da li djetetu na AD - u fali nekih vitamina u odnosu na dojeno dijete
- 6.) koliko bebi na AD - u treba vode i da li joj uopće treba
- 7.) ...

Jedino što je znao, a što vidim da drugi pedijatri puno puta griješe je da se formula ne mijenja olako (što vidim kod mnogih majki da su napravile). To je zadnja opcija kod nekog problema - izmjena formule, jer je to veliki "napad" na djetetov probavni sustav - ponovna prilagodba na drugi AD.

----------


## acqua

> al je pogresno usporedjivat biranje izmedju dva brenda koja jednakopravno uzimas s police u ducanu i jednog brenda koji zivi na polici i drugog za kojeg se (cesto) treba malo potruditi - razumijes razliku?


Upravo sam ovo i ja rekla!
Izbor između vindije i dukata, pampersica i violete, cole i pepsija je potpuno druga stvar naspram izbora između AD i majčinog mlijeka. Zašto majčinog mlijeka nema na policama? Jer očito spada u potpuno drugu kategoriju.

Ja sam samo htjela naglasiti da je kupac taj koji donosi posljednju odluku i iako ne osporavam štetnost reklama (marketing je znanost koju nipošto ne treba podcjenjivati) ne mogu prihvatiti nečije opravdanje da ne doji jer je vidio reklamu za ovo ili ono AD.

Osobno dojim svoje dijete iako to nije bio u početku lako. 22 dana nije dobila ni grama i patronažna je svaki dan govorila: prestanite izgladnjivati dijete, daje joj malo AD... Ja sam plakala kao kišna godina (i ona skupa sa mnom) i nisam odustala. Danas cura super napreduje i nikad nije dobila ni kap AD. Zašto? Zbog moje upornosti i osobne odluke. Da ju danas hranim na bočicu koga bi za to krivila? Patronažnu i njenu reklamu? Možda. Uvijek je lakše okriviti druge... Ali bi duboko u sebi znala da sam sama kriva i da nisam bila dovoljno uporna.

Dakle, iako se slažemo da reklame imaju utjecaj, veći ili manji, na kupca smatram da treba još više raditi na podizanju svijesti o blagodatima majčinog mlijeka. Uostalom, ni cigarete se ne smiju reklamirati, sad se ni u kafićima se smije pušiti, pa ih se opet toliko puno ljudi ne može odreći.

----------


## Anemona

> Osobno dojim svoje dijete iako to nije bio u početku lako. 22 dana nije dobila ni grama i patronažna je svaki dan govorila: prestanite izgladnjivati dijete, daje joj malo AD... Ja sam plakala kao kišna godina (i ona skupa sa mnom) i nisam odustala. Danas cura super napreduje i nikad nije dobila ni kap AD. Zašto? Zbog moje upornosti i osobne odluke. Da ju danas hranim na bočicu koga bi za to krivila? Patronažnu i njenu reklamu? Možda. Uvijek je lakše okriviti druge... Ali bi duboko u sebi znala da sam sama kriva i da nisam bila dovoljno uporna.


Moram reči - svaka čast na dojenju, ali imam protupitanje.
Što bi bilo da je beba (nedaj Bože) nakon što 22 dana nije dobivala niti grama završila dehidrirana u bolnici?
Moja poanta je: da, donjela si osobnu odluku za koju snosiš odgovornost i kod tebe se to pokazala ispravna odluka, ali ti tu odluku "nisi trebala" donositi.
Trebala si imati patronažnu ili pedijatra sa velikim znanjem o dojenju, ne da preuzmu odgovornost, nego da ti pomognu sa savjetima, a ne odmognu.
Ne smije se događati da tako tešku odluku moraš donositi na način da "zanemaruješ" savjete osoba koje bi trebale biti puno stručnije.
Reagiram na tvoj odgovor, jer sam bila recimo u sličnoj situaciji i moja odluka je na kraju bila dohrana AD - om, na preporuku više pedijatra i patronažne. Zašto? Jer nisam imala hrabrosti/snage ustrajati i boriti se protiv svih i donjela sam možda krivu odluku.
To "možda" me proganja do dana današnjeg, ne krivim nikoga, osim sebe, a opet ne mogu znati kako bi bilo da sam odlučila drugačije.

----------


## acqua

Anemona, moram priznati da sam se sledila od tvog pitanja. Što bi bilo da je beba završila u bolnici… Ne znam! Valjda bi se grizla do kraja života!
Istina je da je lako sad govoriti i hvaliti se ali da je bilo lako, nipošto nije. Neprestano sam se pitala da li možda ipak patronažna ima pravo, jesam li ja poludjela, činim li loše djetetu… A onda sam opet u sebi ponavljala rečenicu s rodinog foruma “Svaka žena - uz rijetke iznimke - bi mogla dojiti.” (Dakle, kako je u ljudskoj prirodi uvijek okrivit drugoga, da se bebi, ne daj Bože, nešto dogodilo, ne bi krivila patronažnu nego rode  :Wink: ).

Istina, bilo bi prekrasno da sustav dobro funkcionira, da patronaža i doktori znaju sve o dojenju (a ne znaju ni o AD), ali ne zaboravimo, mi govorimo o hrvatskom zdravstvenom sustavu! O sustavu koji nema novaca, kojem nedostaje osoblja, u kojem su svi (uz rijetke iznimke) apatični, živčani…. Pa dosta mi je bilo roditi u bolnicu! Bila sam na SD-gdje se kao promovira dojenje, pa tamo o dojenju nisam naučila ništa.  Kako sam i mogla kad se 2 sestre brinu o 40 žena! (a svi su mi se smijali kad sam u trudnoći čitala knjige o dojenju, išla na rodinu malu školu dojenja, gledala filmiće na youtube-u i ponavljala da više bojim dojenja od poroda. U mom se slučaju pokazalo da sam imala pravo).
Trebalo bi mijenjati cjelokupni sustav!

Ipak, to ne znači da se svaki pojedinac ne treba boriti! Uostalom, rode su odličan primjer, ali teško je… jer dojenje je samo jedan problem u moru nepravilnost cjelokupnog sustava…

----------


## icyoh

> *icyoh*, u potpunosti shvaćam što želiš reći i slagala bih se s tobom kad bih gledala samo iz jedne perspektive...a sad slijedi ALI kojim ću te pokušati uvjeriti da je moje stajalište bolje


 :Laughing: 

Pošto sam duboko uvjerena kako sam baš ja prosječni korisnik  :Grin: onda i dalje gledam isključivo iz svoje perspektive - a ta je da radi reklame zasigurno ne bi prešla na AD. NIti radi susjede niti "sela".
Radi dr bih - tu sam valjda drukčije od onih koji pišu ovdje.

I da se ubacim u raspravu Anemone i Acque - L je dehidrirao (i imao žuticu, UI itd..) i tako je zaprimljen u bolnicu. Ne da nije dobio ni grama nego je puno izgubio, ne sjećam se točno koliko.
Do te sekunde mi AD nije bio ni opcija niti sam znala išta o tome jer sam "odlučila dojiti", no da u bolnici nije počeo dobivati na težinu iste sekunde bi prešao na AD, bez obzira da li sam ja odlučila dojiti ili ne.

----------


## Storma

nije poanta u uzimanju adaptiranog kada za to postoje indikacije.

pricamo o marketingu, o ad, jer kroz reklamiranje (ovakvo ili onakvo) sticemo dojam da je ad *ravnopravno* majcinom mlijeku. a nije.

----------


## icyoh

Ne, ja pričam o tome da sam pobornik davanja info o AD - jer znaš barem neke osnovne stvari prije nego te "potreba lupi u glavu". Da ne spominjem da se inače oslanjaš isključivo na pedije koji (po mom utisku) ne znaju/ne mogu/ ne stignu reći sve ono što me zanima.

Nemam ništa ni protiv reklama, no shvaćam poantu - iako je moje mišljenje da bi trebalo "agresivnije reklamirati" dojenje (namjerno koristim ovaj izraz), a ne braniti AD reklame.

----------


## Smajlić

MEne ne smetaju reklame o Ad, kao što me ne smetaju ni druge reklame. Odluku o dojenju, a naposljetku o vrsti AD-a donosi majka, tj. roditelji.

Na mene osobno reklame nikad nisu utjecale, pogotovo ne da ću zbog toga s dojenja  prijeći na AD (istina, nisma dojila kako i koliko sam htjela, al to je druga priča).
Pa i alkohol se reklamira, nekad su se i cigarete reklamirale, reklamiraju se razni nezdravi slatkiši i milijun ostalih stvari, pa opet ne trčimo zbog toga ko obezglavljene muhe u trgovine / apoteke ili ne znam ja kud sve po to.

----------


## Storma

> Nemam ništa ni protiv reklama, no shvaćam poantu - iako je moje mišljenje da bi trebalo "agresivnije reklamirati" dojenje (namjerno koristim ovaj izraz), a ne braniti AD reklame.


stoji. medutim, tko je za reklamiranje dojenja zainteresiran? ono ne nosi nikakav (financijski) profit. 
nemoj me pogresno shvatiti, ne smatram da bi, zato jer ne mozemo reklamirati dojenje u onolikom opsegu koliko bi zeljeli/trebali, trebali zabraniti reklamiranje bilo kakvih nadomjestaka ili dodataka prehrani. no mozemo zahtijevati da se ono drzi unutar njihove domene koja, iako je vrlo siroka, ima svoje granice. Monitoring sluzi kako bi ukazao na situacije i nacine na koje se te granice krse.

----------


## Storma

> MEne ne smetaju reklame o Ad, kao što me ne smetaju ni druge reklame. Odluku o dojenju, a naposljetku o vrsti AD-a donosi majka, tj. roditelji.
> 
> Na mene osobno reklame nikad nisu utjecale, pogotovo ne da ću zbog toga s dojenja  prijeći na AD (istina, nisma dojila kako i koliko sam htjela, al to je druga priča).
> Pa i alkohol se reklamira, nekad su se i cigarete reklamirale, reklamiraju se razni nezdravi slatkiši i milijun ostalih stvari, pa opet ne trčimo zbog toga ko obezglavljene muhe u trgovine / apoteke ili ne znam ja kud sve po to.


i ovo stoji. no lako je smetnuti s uma da adapritrano ne spada u ... ne znam kako bih to (trenutno, jer sam neispavana lol) bolje objasnila...hranu kao hranu gdje mozes birati hoces li jesti cips ili ne, ili piti alkohol ili ne. ono bi se trebalo tretirati kao lijek, kao terapija koja se propisuje kada majka (iz bilo kojih razloga) ne doji, i na taj nacin bi mu se trebao pristupati. adaptirano je puno vise ( i potencijalno) opasnije od robe siroke potrosnje. takoder, radi se o djeci, a ne odraslima koji mogu birati hoce li ..piti alkohol ili ne i u kolikim kolicinama. ad je nesto sto *moras* dati. a mi smo u situaciji da ga se moze kupiti i koristiti bez ikakve kontrole. ( ne kazem da je ona potrebna, al ad ne bi smjeli isprobavati kao cipseve).

----------


## kavofob

> Pa i alkohol se reklamira, nekad su se i cigarete reklamirale, reklamiraju se razni nezdravi slatkiši i milijun ostalih stvari, pa opet ne trčimo zbog toga ko obezglavljene muhe u trgovine / apoteke ili ne znam ja kud sve po to.


nitko ne kaže da će svatko tko pogleda reklamu odjuriti u dućan ili apoteku po AD  :Laughing: 

reklame utječu na promjenu percepcije ljudi...da nije tako i da su ljudi imuni na reklame ne bi se silan novac trošio na reklamiranje, zar ne?

vjerujte mi, provode se detaljne studije uloženog/dobivenog (reklama/profit)

"U Ujedinjenom Kraljevstvu (UK), tvrtke proizvođači formule troše najmanje 12 milijuna funti godišnje na brošure, reklamne oglase i ostale vrste reklamne promidžbe, često u obliku "edukativnih materijala". Od prilike je to *20 funti po svakoj rođenoj bebi*. Nasuprot tome, vlada potroši oko 14 penija godišnje po novorođenčetu na promicanje dojenja."

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2216

----------


## Anemona

I dalje sam uvjerena da smo krenuli od repa prema glavi. Meni je logičniji ovaj redoslijed:
1.) "pritisnuti" pedijatre i patronažne sestre i njih educirati o dojenju. Stvoriti dobru logističku potporu dojenja.
2.) stvoriti atmosferu da se AD ne uzima bez razgovora s pedijatrom, 
3.) na kraju doči do toga da se AD dobiva na uputnicu, ali to je zadnji korak, kad se več uspostavi logistička podrška dojenju 
4.) tek nakon što su svi uvjeti zadovoljeni možemo eventualno djelovati na reklame, koje više ako se uspostave prethodni koraci nisu bitne, jer su "izbačeni iz igre".

----------


## Smajlić

*storma, kavofob*, sve stoji što ste napisale, 
ali zaista ne vjerujem da reklamiranje AD-a predstavlja opasnost da majke koje doje zbog reklama prestanu dojiti.
 Kažem, to je samo  moje mišljenje. I isto tako potpisjujem *icyoh*, jer imamo slično mišljenje, a pogotovo ovdje:



> Nemam ništa ni protiv reklama, no shvaćam poantu - iako je moje  mišljenje da bi trebalo "agresivnije reklamirati" dojenje (namjerno  koristim ovaj izraz), a ne braniti AD reklame.

----------


## anchie76

> Nemam ništa ni protiv reklama, no shvaćam poantu - iako je moje mišljenje da bi trebalo "agresivnije reklamirati" dojenje (namjerno koristim ovaj izraz), a ne braniti AD reklame.


Formula je inicijalno napravljena da bi i ona djeca koja ne mogu dobiti majčino mlijeko (siročići itd) ipak imali šansu za preživjeti.  Dakle inicijalni poriv je vrlo dobar i hvale vrijedan.  Samo što je problem što se stvar otela kontroli pa se sada oni reklamiraju ne bi li što više profita zaradili.  Dakle, od jedne dobre ideje je stvar krenula nizbrdo.

Stvari bi bile dobro posložene kada bi se formula i dalje davala samo u onim stvarno bitnim slučajevima i kada bi recimo išla na recept.  Za to je formula i napravljena, ne?  Zato je i pokrenut taj pravilnik o reklamiranju jer se stvar otela kontroli, jer se relativno prihvatljiva zamjena počela prezentirati majkama kao nešto dobro i skoro pa isto ko njihovo mlijeko itd itd a sve zbog povećanja profita (a na uštrb zdravlja djece).  

Ako na formulu gledamo kao na nešto što je dobro napravljeno za onu djecu koja stvarno nemaju prilike biti othranjena na ljudskom mlijeku (dakle stvarno samo za onu djecu koja bi inače dobivala obično kravlje s prženim brašnom ili što već) i da to tako ostane, da oni ne "napadaju" trudnice i majke sa svojim proizvodima, onda bi to sve bilo 5.  U suprotom se vrlo jasno vidi kako je sve pošlo po zlu, jer je iz inicijalno pozitivne stvari sve otišlo ka tome da se zbog profita nešto što nije idealno za dijete prezentira kao takvo.  I naravno da to nije prihvatljivo.. a da ne govorimo o etičnosti.

----------


## anchie76

> *storma, kavofob*, sve stoji što ste napisale, 
> ali zaista ne vjerujem da reklamiranje AD-a predstavlja opasnost da majke koje doje zbog reklama prestanu dojiti.


Odogovorila sam na post od icyoh, pa se nadam da je taj dio malo jasniji.

A sad vezano za majke i prestanak dojenja... Pa neće mama kojoj stvari savršeno idu najednom otići u trgovinu i kupiti adaptirano jer eto vidjela ga je na reklami. Stvari su puno kompleksnije od toga.

Skoro svaka mama ima problema s dojenjem. Skoro svaka. Svi znamo da uspjeti uopće nije lako. Industrija adaptiranog je uvelike pridonijela tome. Kako? Pa ne reklamiraju se oni samo u baby časopisima...

- oni doniraju ogromne količine adaptiranog rodilištima, rodilišta ih koriste, i naravno zbog preporuke da se ne mijenja brand formule, onaj brand koji je dijete dobilo u rodilištu će majka vjerojatno i nastaviti kupovati. H--p je kod nas najjači na tržištu što se ovog tiče. Znam da su drugi dileri adaptiranog bijesni na njih jer imaju ogroman postotak tržišta i jer su se uvalili u rodilišta iz čega dolazi najveći profit (znam ovo jer sam imala prilike razgovarati s osobama koje se bave time).
- da ne govorimo o tome koliko se stvari kompliciraju s dojenjem kada dijete dobije bočicu u rodilištu, a dobit će je moguće nepotrebno jer eto rodilište ima džaba mlijeko

- sve te ind. formule igraju na kartu da je njima stalo da majke doje. mislim TKO to još vjeruje? što oni imaju od dojenja? ništa. Njima je u interesu da što manje žena doji. A ono što pišu "dojenje je najbolje", da pišu to jer moraju, da ne moraju ne bi (nekad nisu pisali, jer nisu morali), no nakon tog teksta se uvijek nađe jedan veliki "ALI".. pa "ako nemate dovoljno mlijeka" bla bla...

- otkud ženama ideja na nemaju dovoljno mlijeka? da im mlijeko nestaje ili može nestati? pa od industrije adaptiranog. Do nedavno su se takve rečenice redovno mogle pronaći u njihovim letcima o dojenju itd.

- dokazano je da ukoliko kupac nema posebno znanje o nekom proizvodu da će odabrati brand koji je najviše puta vidio (koji mu izgleda poznat). Oni to znaju. Pa što mislite zašto proizvode čaj za dojilje (od kojeg nikakve vajde, jer hormoni reguliraju dojenje)? zašto proizvode maramice za guzu djetetovu? zašto dijele okolo slinčeke sa svojim logom? zato jer oni znaju da kad mama bude stajala pred policom i odlučivala koje mlijeko da kupi, da će odabrati ono koje joj se čini najpoznatije. oni to znaju. Oni isto tako znaju da je ženu u krizi tako lako poljuljati. 

- okolina je toliko naviknuta na bočice i dude da je nezamislivo da dijete od 4 godine sisa, ali je isto tako društveno prihvatljivo da ima bočicu prije spavanja ili dudu. Da ne govorimo o tome da su svi skloni vikati za svaki plač "on ti je gladan", jer bebe na adaptiranom jedu i spavaju. Dakle, nešto nije u redu ako to nije tako. S adaptiranim se stvari uspoređuju. Ono je standard za "dobro", a sve što nije tako - ne valja.

- pa svi paketići koje trudnice dobivaju, pogledajte koliko je reklama unutra... te firme kod doktora organiziraju radionice za roditelje o recimo grčevima...a gle čuda, oni i prodaju specijalizirano mlijeko protiv grčeva..

i lista ide i dalje i dalje i dalje...

Ne može se dojenje agresivnije reklamirati - tko će to raditi, tko će dati te pare? kome je u interesu da žene doje?

I u konačnici, *kako smo došli do toga bi trebali reklamirati nešto što bi trebalo biti standard za prehranu ljudske vrste?*  Kako smo došli do toga da trebamo reklamirati mlijeko koje svaka majka ima, i koje je besplatno i najbolje za njezino dijete?  Ne bi li to trebala biti defaultna vrijednost?  Kako smo došli do toga da svuda možemo čitati o beneficijama dojenja?  Halo? koje beneficije... pa dojenje je to što je standard za ljudsku vrstu.. sve drugo nosi svoje rizike.  To drugo su rizici o kojima se treba pričati a ne predstavljati dojenje kao nešto što eto kad dojiš xy djece će imati xy postotak veće zaštićenosti od xy.

Zato postoji kod, i zato se borimo protiv reklama formule.  U tome je problem.

----------


## kavofob

vidim da je krivo shvaćeno "majke koje prijevremeno odustano od dojenja". pod tim zbilja nisam mislila da će netko pod utjecajem reklame odustati, a dobro mu ide dojenje...nego na majke koje će uslijed problema, u brizi za zdravlje djeteta odustati, pa i one koje neće ni početi jer vjeruju da je AD jednako dobro (a ima ih).

anchie76 je baš lijepo sve objasnila u zadnjem postu pa se potpisujem pod nju :D

pa evo...meni se svako malo čude i dive jer JOŠ UVIJEK imam mlijeka (bebač 6 mj.)...što je to nego iskrivljena percepcija i mit da mlijeko misteriozno nestaje, a AD dolazi kao spas...

----------


## Storma

> I dalje sam uvjerena da smo krenuli od repa prema glavi. Meni je logičniji ovaj redoslijed:
> 1.) "pritisnuti" pedijatre i patronažne sestre i njih educirati o dojenju. Stvoriti dobru logističku potporu dojenja.
> 2.) stvoriti atmosferu da se AD ne uzima bez razgovora s pedijatrom, 
> 3.) na kraju doči do toga da se AD dobiva na uputnicu, ali to je zadnji korak, kad se več uspostavi logistička podrška dojenju 
> 4.) tek nakon što su svi uvjeti zadovoljeni možemo eventualno djelovati na reklame, koje više ako se uspostave prethodni koraci nisu bitne, jer su "izbačeni iz igre".


 tocno. a sada mi reci kako to napraviti? moze li udruga (ajmo rec trenutno) pritisnuti patronazne i pedijatre? i sve ostalo? nemamo kriticnu masu koja bi pokrenula stvari. do tada, mozemo pratiti, pricati, ukazivati... tome sluzi monitoring koda. a kako ne bi rekli da samo kritiziramo, imamo i malu skolu dojenja, kao i SOS telefon. dalje od toga, za sada, ne mozemo. zelimo, ali nemamo uticaja. 
sad bi mi trebao neki "join us" plakat
ili smajli s transparentom
 :Cool:

----------


## anchie76

> 1.) "pritisnuti" pedijatre i patronažne sestre i njih educirati o dojenju. Stvoriti dobru logističku potporu dojenja.
> 2.) stvoriti atmosferu da se AD ne uzima bez razgovora s pedijatrom, 
> 3.) na kraju doči do toga da se AD dobiva na uputnicu, ali to je zadnji korak, kad se več uspostavi logistička podrška dojenju 
> 4.) tek nakon što su svi uvjeti zadovoljeni možemo eventualno djelovati na reklame, koje više ako se uspostave prethodni koraci nisu bitne, jer su "izbačeni iz igre".


Pa ne komentiramo mi reklame i ne educiramo evo cijelu hr i šire o kodu jer eto ne želimo napraviti ove korake koje si nabrojala od 1-3.  Korake od 1-3 je skoro pa nemoguće napraviti.  Mislim, radimo mi na tome, ali to je to su toliko sitni pomaci da je to za poluditi.

Kako natjerati pedijatre i patronažu da se educiraju?  Tko će to njima narediti kad ovima na vrhu nije stalo do dojenja (a naredba može doći samo od vrha).  Stvari su puno kompleksnije nego što se čine.

Da duboko smo svjesni da je stvar puno kompleksnija od same reklame, no mi djelujemo onoliko koliko možemo.. ne možemo izvan svojih moći djelovati.

----------


## Storma

anchie  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

anchie, svaka čas za pretposljednji post: sukus svega što trebamo znati kada se borimo protiv kršitelja! :klanj:

----------


## kahna

anchie, zbilja  :Klap: 

Ja bi da me netko pita da sažmem rekla da je glavni problem
što se reklamira i što se majke, a i sve ostale, uvjerava da je AD jednako vrijedno kao i majčino mlijeko,
a da ne spominjem da se u nekim zemljama gdje su si dobrano uzeli maha 
reklamira i kao bolje od mm, zdravije, da će dijeca biti veća, brža, jača, pametnija,
ako piju AD  :Mad:

----------


## icyoh

Napisala sam kilometarski post (doduše ne kao Anchie :Grin:  ) i nestao mi je kad sam označila smajlić i slučajno stisnula Enter :confused:

Prelijena sam za pisati opet, pa samo da uđe u zapisnik da se ne slažem  :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

> Prelijena sam za pisati opet, pa samo da uđe u zapisnik da se ne slažem


bojim se da ćeš ipak morati malo elaborirati   :Laughing:

----------


## Storma

pisiiiiiiiiii

----------


## kahna

iči  :Laughing:

----------


## Anemona

> Pa ne komentiramo mi reklame i ne educiramo evo cijelu hr i šire o kodu jer eto ne želimo napraviti ove korake koje si nabrojala od 1-3. Korake od 1-3 je skoro pa nemoguće napraviti. Mislim, radimo mi na tome, ali to je to su toliko sitni pomaci da je to za poluditi.
> 
> Kako natjerati pedijatre i patronažu da se educiraju? Tko će to njima narediti kad ovima na vrhu nije stalo do dojenja (a naredba može doći samo od vrha). Stvari su puno kompleksnije nego što se čine.
> 
> Da duboko smo svjesni da je stvar puno kompleksnija od same reklame, no mi djelujemo onoliko koliko možemo.. ne možemo izvan svojih moći djelovati.


Samo u kratko da se javim.
Ovako, nisam ja mislila da je udruga RODA glavna i odgovorna koja mora napraviti sve to što sam napisala. Nego da su to po meni logični koraci na razini države koje bi trebalo poduzeti.
Naravno, ako me pitate kako - ne znam kako, ali nadam se da ima pametnijih na tom području.

Jako cijenim rad Rode, ali kad se krene od kraja umjesto početka, ustvari je puno puta postignut kontraefekt. 

Večina žena, dobar dio dr. i patronažne su alergični na udrugu Roda, jer ono što se njih dotaklo je da ne dobivaju besplatni "korisni" paket u rodilištu, da je tam nekoj flaši vode promijenjeno ime, i nedojilje osjećaju nekakav pritisak, da ih se forsira, a bit problema nit su čuli, niti vidjeli.

Eto zato mislim da je pogrešno fokusirati se na monitoring koda, bez obzira što znam koliko je to velik projekt i koliki trud zahtijeva, ali mislim da se time ne postiže cilj, nego sasvim suprotno.

----------


## Storma

Shvatili smo te, Anemona. Kada bi nadlezni radili svoj posao, ne bi bilo potrebe za nas aktivizam.

----------


## SikaPika

> stoji. medutim, tko je za reklamiranje dojenja zainteresiran? ono ne nosi nikakav (financijski) profit.


Ni "reklame" o štetnosti pušenja, opasnosti brze vožnje... ne donose nikome profiti pa se opet s vremena na vrijeme vrte na TV-u, a financira ih (pretpostavljam) Vlada RH i to za opće dobro. Istina, radi se o drugačijoj kategoriji jer nasuprot nepušenju imamo rak pluća..., nasuprot ograničenoj brzini imamo poginule, invalide... No, isto tako bi se trebalo poraditi na svijesti građana i početi reklamirati dojenje jer je ono stvar općeg dobra ako znamo da su dojena djeca manje alergična, manje općenito bolesna...

Pedijatre bi trebalo okrenuti naopačke i dobro ih protresti jer ako već ne znaju ništa o nutricionizmu onda ne bi trebali davati nikakve savjete, no to znamo mi, ovdje na Rodi, no većina majki ne zna, NE ZNA i vjeruju pedijatrima jer su, oni, pobogu, školovani  za to. A nisu. I ajde ti sad reci nekoj takvoj mami nešto takvo, reći će ti da nisi normalan i da ti je ispran mozak (i da si Rodin sektaš). 

Kada je moja M. u 2 mjeseca dobila samo 400 grama pedica je odmah, isti tren rekla da joj dam AD, a nije me ni u jednom jedinom mogućem trenutku pitala koliko podoja ima, doji li noću... bilo što. Da ne pričam da mi nije rekla ni što ni kakvo... Ostala sam zapanjena. Kada je M. nakon 2 tjedna izgubila još 200 grama us*ala sam se i kupila AD i to baš ono koje se najviše reklamira. POsavjetovala sam se s drugim mamama, usporedila sastojke... i na sreću, tek ga 2-3 puta dala djetetu. 

Osim toga, našim mamama je tamo 60-ih, 70-ih ispran mozak jer osim što su bočicom mogli hraniti i tate, bake..., AD je tada imalo status kvalitetnijeg, jačeg, boljeg, zdravijeg. Mašinerija je tada pokrenuta i to je sada teško tako lako zaustaviti. 

A što se tiče reklama. Opet, reklame neće utjecati na većinu nas koje smo o dojenju pročitale valjda sve moguće (jer, kao što je netko rekao, više sam se bojala da mi dijete neće dojiti nego samog poroda, noćima sam sanjala da je gladna jer nemam mlijeka...), no većina mama ide roditi s mišlju... možda neću imati mlijeka, vidiš, ovaj H*** se čini dobar jer ima to i to, ili će se raspitati o B******* ili ovom ili onom mlijeku. I nitko joj ne može osporiti da nije brižna, je, ali u krivom smjeru.

----------


## litala

> Jako cijenim rad Rode, ali kad se krene od kraja umjesto početka, ustvari je puno puta postignut kontraefekt.




nije roda krenula (kad je kretala s projektom podrske dojenju) od kraja. krenula je od pocetka. i po kratkom postupku usutkana i "sutnuta". zato je trebalo presloziti redove i krenuti po drugim frontama i iz drugih pravaca. rekla bih da roda trenutno "napada" sa svih fronti i pravaca - sve je usmjereno u glavu, al do nje - jos uvijek - presporo stize...

----------


## Anemona

Znam da je uložen velik trud, zato mi je i žao što se na spomen Rode, obično ženama digne kosa na glavi.
I to je s jedne strane ok, jer znači da se ipak za njih čulo, da se "voda uzburkala",... ali opet jednog dana će trebati puno vremena se stvori pozitivna klima oko Udruge.
S jedne strane treba pristupiti oštro, a s druge strane taj isti veliki trud za sad donosi i dosta negativnog publiciteta.

----------


## Neve

Po meni problem je u tome što se radi o duboko ukorijenjenom razmišljanju u našem društvu, koje se prenosi već par generacija, a to je ono što ste već više puta spomenule da majka nema dovoljno mlijeka, da je mlijeko vodeno, slabo itd itd. Znam nekoliko majki koje su vrlo brzo prešle na adaptirano mlijeko, jer kao nemaju mlijeka dovoljno (to su same zaključile), a i baš je super kako beba lijepo spava poslije adaptiranog. U današnje doba ipak prevladava konzumerizam u svemu i većini majki ipak nije problem kupovati adaptirano mlijeko, bebu s bočicom može nahraniti bilo tko, što znači da se teret brige o djetetu dijeli na više ljudi, a u takvim uvjetima je vrlo teško nekog uvjeriti da je majčino mlijeko bolje od adaptiranog. Da ne kažem kako beba lijepo bubri od adaptiranog, dok kod majčinog to i nije uvijek slučaj. Ustvari, mislim da te majke koje hrane bespotrebno adaptiranim  ni ne žele čuti ništa o prednosti majčinog mlijeka i dojenja.

Kako doći do nekog tko to ne želi i isplati li se ulagati toliki napor, ne znam...
Ja osobno čim sam u prilici (mada vrlo rijetko, jer su moje vršnjakinje već majke djece koja idu u školu ili studiraju) osjećam obavezu istaknuti kako je dojenje ne samo najzdravije za dijete, već i nešto najljepše što majka i njeno dijete mogu doživjeti, ali ne mogu se pohvaliti s nekim uspješnim utjecajem...

----------


## litala

> Ja osobno čim sam u prilici (mada vrlo rijetko, jer su moje vršnjakinje već majke djece koja idu u školu ili studiraju) osjećam obavezu istaknuti kako je dojenje ne samo najzdravije za dijete, *već i nešto najljepše što majka i njeno dijete mogu doživjeti*, ali ne mogu se pohvaliti s nekim uspješnim utjecajem...


ovim boldanim vjerujem da ni neces bas postici nekakav uspjeh  :Undecided: 

ako je dojenje nesto najljepse sto majka i njeno dijete mogu dozivjeti - sto dozivljavaju one majke i njihova djeca koji ne doje? ne bih bas rekla da je ovo "argument" u zagovaranju dojenja, prije bih to protumacila kao uvredu svima koji ne doje (i majkama i djeci)...

----------


## tajuska

> ovim boldanim vjerujem da ni neces bas postici nekakav uspjeh 
> 
> ako je dojenje nesto najljepse sto majka i njeno dijete mogu dozivjeti - sto dozivljavaju one majke i njihova djeca koji ne doje? ne bih bas rekla da je ovo "argument" u zagovaranju dojenja, prije bih to protumacila kao uvredu svima koji ne doje (i majkama i djeci)...


plus sto je dojenje ponekad i nesto najteze i najbolnije sto ce majka dozivjeti sa svojim djetetom. neka je vec, dal na ovom topicu ili negdje drugdje, napisala da je potpuno pogresno davati preidealiziranu sliku dojenja jer bi moglo doci do toga da cim se nove mame suoce s prvim problemom (a velika je sansa da ce se s nekim problemom suociti) pomisle da nesto s njima nije u redu. i eto ti ih za cas na AD. 

ne znam kada i kako se stvorio mit o preslabom mlijeku, nedovoljnim kolicinama i svemu. ali to je najveci problem. da mi je samo kuna za svaki put kad me netko pitao jel imam dovoljno mlijeka, mogla sam obnoviti cijelu garderobu. 

a kaj se tice reklamiranja. kao sto se iz nekog projekta moze snimiti film o dojenju, tak se mogu napraviti i spotovi za siroke narodne mase, a takve reklame televizije su voljne besplatno emitirati. ne u prime-timeu, ali realno za ovu pricu je reklama usred popodnevne sapunice odlican termin. i slazem se s anchie, nesto je gadno otislo krivo kad moras reklamirati najprirodniju stvar na svijetu. ali moras reklamirati i postivanje ljudskih prava i senzibilizirati ljude protiv nasilja i kojekekakvih stvari koje bi trebale biti samorazumljive. nazalost, zivimo gdje zivimo...

----------


## kavofob

> plus sto je dojenje ponekad i nesto najteze i najbolnije sto ce majka dozivjeti sa svojim djetetom.


ova činjenica se rijetko kad spominje, uvijek se dojenje spominje u kontekstu predivnog iskustva što je samo pola istine. čak i ako se spomene da dojenje može biti bolno uvijek je to uz dodatak da boli SAMO ako beba nije ispravno prihvatila bradavicu, ako nije dobar položaj, ako je prisutan soor...

well, to SAMO je u 90% dojilja...rijetke su one koje nemaju nikakvih problema i sve savršeno funkcionira od samog početka.

ja se još uvijek sjećam sebe u prvim tjednima dojenja, ne danima, nego tjednima...zapravo punih 6 tjedana sam plakala na svakom podoju. rekla sam da ću zadaviti golim rukama svakog koga čujem da kaže da je dojenje užitak  :Laughing: 

i upravo to pričam svima koji su zainteresirani slušati o dojenju...kako je to bila rovovska bitka...pričam im o iscrpljenosti, bolovima, nespavanju, ranama na bradavicama, nejednakim sisama, curenju mlijeka...jer i to je dio realne slike.

ali to pričam s ljubavlju i kažem da su sve to normalne stvari, da prođu i da apsolutno vrijedi pretrpjeti taj početni period privikavanja mame i bebe jer osim što je majčino mlijeko najzdravije, a sisa ultimativna tješilica  :Grin:  postaje sve lakše i jednostavnije i uskoro se pretvara u predivno iskustvo  :Heart: 

također pričam i o svim lošim stranama hranjenja na bočicu jer i to iskustvo na žalost imam :/

----------


## icyoh

Ovo je nevjerojatno - opet mi je obrisalo post, otvorit ću topic na Admin pomaže pa pomozite...
To ste namjerno stavili da se svaki dugi post automatski briše :grin:

Po meni - problem nije u reklamiranju AD prema širim masama. Na stranu sva istraživanja mark. agencija (slušala sam i ja teorije na faksu), no iskreno sumnjam da će ijedna mama koristiti AD radi uvjerljive reklame, natpisa na promo letku, dostupnosti AD na svakoj polici...
Ne, većina mama će AD početi koristiti ili na savjet peda ili radi izostanka stručne pomoći u slučaju kada dojenje "zapne". Izostavljam slučajeve kada se AD mora koristiti.

Upravo radi toga smatram da se treba skoncentrirati na "pritiskanje" vrha da se uvedu mjere poput:
- osposobljavanja i zapošljavanja "stručnjaka" za dojenje u svako rodilište - znači osobe koja će se koncentrirati na davanje podrške u stratu
- organiziranja tečajeva za patronažne (pa i pedove)
- besplatne linije za pomoć (znam da postoji sos telefon, zvala sam jednom :smajlić s naklonom: ) čiji broj bi se dijelio svakoj mami po izlasku iz rodilišta, svakoj rodilji...
-škole za dojenje (ili kako se već zove) organizirate - mi bili - to mi je odlična stvar

Inzistirati na zabrani reklamiranja je (po meni) u nekim slučajevima kontraproduktivno. Karikiram, no samo da vidite kako neke stvari mogu izgledati - dobri striček iz H bi dijelio slinčeke i balone s H logom, no zla teta iz Roda ne dozvoljava.


Napokon - pa i reklamirati dojenje, realno, ne onako da se stekne dojam da je sve to divno, bajno, krasno - jer, ruku nasrce, većini žena nije. A prikazivati ga takvim je opet kontraproduktivno.
Citirala bih Anchie kada kaže da kako smo došli do toga da dojenje treba reklamirati, no neću da mi se post opet ne smrda. 
Jbg, došli smo do toga, sada više nije bitno kako. Isto kao što smo došli do toga da treba reklamirati kad piješ ne vozi, ne po guzi, cigareta ubija i sl.
I to ne bih nazvala reklamiranjem dojenje nego davanjem info o dojenju i "upoznavanje" s dojenjem preko plakata, spotova, letaka.


Noponovo - bitnije od toga (po meni) je skoncentrirati se na pružanje prave podrške u situacijama kada dojenje zapne - jer tada ljudi prelaze na AD.

----------


## apricot

joj, icy, na svaku tvoju imam što reći, ali mi se ne da raditi "nNapolitanke".

roda već i jest zla teta jer smo ukinuli Sretnu bebu koja je "bila puna tak zgodnih reklamnih kremica i uložaka".

I nije problem u reklamiranju ako kao ciljanu skupinu uzmemo SVE žene. Ali oni ciljaju na one žene koje će imati problem. Te će prve pokleknuti. A puno ih je, znamo mi koje smo godinama na ovome Forumu i koje radimo na SOS-u, a i same smo imale problema.

Na MAlim školama dojenja uvijek kažemo da dojenje nije Bogom dano, da se često treba dobro pomučiti kako bi uspjelo.
Kažemo i da može boljeti i da ponekad traži veliki angažman i volju...
Ali da to ipak prođe :mig:

A o tome da se dijeli broj SOS-a svim rodiljama, ajme majko - pogibosmo!
I ovako ponekad ne stignem u vrijeme dežurstva ni kap vode popiti.

----------


## icyoh

Na dalje - rodila sam dvoje djece u dva rodilišta, jedno je prijatelj djece, drugo nije.

I sad - SD bih istaknula kao primjer kako dobra ideja s lošom realizacijom ispadne (s oproštenjem) sranje.
Rooming, inzistiranje na dojenju - sve su to pozitivne stvari koje su izvedene na način da, u najbolju ruku ispadaju upitne, a da ne kažem negativne.
Nije dovoljno staviti krevetić uz mamim krevet i smatrati da si riješio problem. Niti izbaciti AD i ponavljati da treba dojiti - ako ne daješ nikakvu podršku mamama.

U deset dana nijednom me nitko nije pitao trebam li pomoć s dojenjem. Cimerice koje su imale problema s dojkama su plakale, malo kojoj su pomogli. Ne nadohranjuju bebe - divno, no bome niti ne kontroliraju kako dojenje funkcionira. Da, shvaćam da je problem u nedostatku kadra, no ne može se to tako raditi. 

Izuzetno bi zanimljivo bilo napraviti neko istraživanje (ako već niste) u kojem postotku rodilje koje bolnice nastavljaju s dojenjem. Iskreno sumnjam da je taj postotak kod SDa, frenda djece i dojenja, najveći.

----------


## acqua

> Noponovo - bitnije od toga (po meni) je skoncentrirati se na pružanje prave podrške u situacijama kada dojenje zapne - jer tada ljudi prelaze na AD.


E s ovim se slažem! 
Gledam cure u svojoj okolini koje ne doje. Ni jedna ne misli da je AD jednako dobro kao majčino (dakle reklame o kojima pričate, koje izjednačavaju AD s majčinim mlijekom ne uspjevaju uvjeriti gledatelje), ali iz ovog ili onog razloga dojenje nije išlo. 
Većina priča o neuspješnom dojenju temelji se na neinformiranosti. Sve bi više voljele da doje ali... bradavice ovakve ili onakve, "nije došlo mlijeko" ( :Rolling Eyes: ), "rekli su mi da stavim kupus! šta će kupus na cicama?!" ... 
još uvijek previše mama misli da dojenje dođe samo od sebe.

----------


## anchie76

> Po meni - problem nije u reklamiranju AD prema širim masama. Na stranu sva istraživanja mark. agencija (slušala sam i ja teorije na faksu), no iskreno sumnjam da će ijedna mama koristiti AD radi uvjerljive reklame, natpisa na promo letku, dostupnosti AD na svakoj polici...
> Ne, većina mama će AD početi koristiti ili na savjet peda ili radi izostanka stručne pomoći u slučaju kada dojenje "zapne".


Ne mogu se složiti s tobom.  MASU puta roditelji počnu koristiti adaptirano a da se uopće nisu posavjetovali s djetetovim pedijatrom.  Pa eno na drugoj temi "plačljivo dijete" pokušavam pojasniti roditeljima zašto je loše samoinicijativno davati djetetu bočicu samo zato što je nervozno u popodnevnim satima.  U hrpi slučajeva roditelji imaju tendenciju svaki plač tumačiti kao glad, pa onda i samoinicijativno davati bočicu jer je dijete gladno (masu takvih slučajeva sam imala i na SOS telefonu).

Da je kod nas slučaj da roditelji samo daju adaptirano kad je to ped rekao, naši postotci dojenja bi bili ipak poprilično veći.

----------


## anchie76

Mislim da ćemo se svi složiti da je dobra podrška nužna, no zašto je ona izostala sve ove godine.  Pa sigurno nije zato što su doktori eto odlučili da je više neće davati.. nego zato što je industrija uletila klizeći na teren.. bodovani seminari, donacije mlijeka rodilištima.. njihov napad na struku je (bio) ogroman.  Ok, sad se to nešto smanjuje, i unicef radi pritisak s BHFI.. stvari se polako pokreću, ali nažalost to su nerijetko puževi koraci :/

----------


## Neve

> ovim boldanim vjerujem da ni neces bas postici nekakav uspjeh 
> 
> ako je dojenje nesto najljepse sto majka i njeno dijete mogu dozivjeti - sto dozivljavaju one majke i njihova djeca koji ne doje? ne bih bas rekla da je ovo "argument" u zagovaranju dojenja, prije bih to protumacila kao uvredu svima koji ne doje (i majkama i djeci)...


Ne smatram uvredom moj subjektivan stav prema dojenju i logično mi je kad se nešto zagovara da se ukazuje na lijepe strane. Ja sam dojenjem toliko oduševljena, iako je i meni bilo teško i to dugo dugo vremena, ali pogled na zadovoljno dijete kompenzira svaku bol i nelagodu.
A majke i djeca koje ne doje valjda pronalaze neki najviši vid zadovoljstva u nečem drugom, pa se ja ne vrijeđam.

I stvarno, mislim da bilo kakav agresivan stav prema reklamiranju adaptiranog mlijeka proizvodi kontraefekt, eto netko je rekao da su neke žene ljute, jer se više ne dijeli paketić Sretna beba. U tom paketiću se dijelila i korisna knjiga Prva godina života, koja je puna zanimljivih savjeta. Što ne bi bilo bolje u taj paketić progurati rodine brošure o dojenju? Po meni bi.

----------


## Mima

> tom paketiću se dijelila i korisna knjiga Prva godina života, koja je puna zanimljivih savjeta.


Ne samo zanimljivih, nego i iznimno korisnih.

----------


## apricot

> Što ne bi bilo bolje u taj paketić progurati rodine brošure o dojenju? Po meni bi.


neće Roda u istu kutiju sa kršiteljima.

----------


## Anemona

> Ne samo zanimljivih, nego i iznimno korisnih.


Ja sam spomenula paketić, jer je to očiti primjer kad žene samo vide Rode kroz nešto što im se oduzelo.
Znam da se u Zgb. rodilištima dijeli "Rodina knjižica", ali bilo bi "primamljivije" da su uz tu knjižicu ostale korisne stvari kao što je bio Sudocrem i Bepanten, a kršitelji izbačeni.

----------


## kavofob

> neće Roda u istu kutiju sa kršiteljima.


s pravom

oke nije baš tako jednostavno, ali skoro da se može svesti na ono "s kim si - takav si"

----------


## apricot

> da su uz tu knjižicu ostale korisne stvari kao što je bio Sudocrem i Bepanten, a kršitelji izbačeni.


daj, Anemona  :Laughing: 
tko bi to platio?
Roda?

znaš tko to inače plaća? onaj tko od toga ima koristi!
pa ne rade oni to iz altruizma.
ako rade, neka svakoj rodilji, umjesto paketa, daju po 100  kuna.
pa neka ih žene troše kako god žele.

a ovako fino podijele kutije, pokupe podatke i onda...

----------


## Mima

> Ja sam spomenula paketić, jer je to očiti primjer kad žene samo vide Rode kroz nešto što im se oduzelo.
> Znam da se u Zgb. rodilištima dijeli "Rodina knjižica", ali bilo bi "primamljivije" da su uz tu knjižicu ostale korisne stvari kao što je bio Sudocrem i Bepanten, a kršitelji izbačeni.


Nisam vidjela Rodinu knjižicu ali prema raspravama koje su vođene na forumu mogu zaključiti da ne pokriva sve teme koje su pokrivene u knjižici Moja prva godina.

----------


## apricot

a ja bih rekla kako ih pokriva puno više no što je pokrivala MPG

----------


## Mima

A ja bih rekla da ne pokriva hranjenje adaptiranim mlijekom, i da je to katastrofa.

----------


## apricot

kako ne pokriva?
ništa manje nego u MPG

----------


## kavofob

> a ja bih rekla kako ih pokriva puno više no što je pokrivala MPG



ali ti si vidjela knjižicu pa ne znam koliko se to računa  :Grin: 

sorry, Mima, ali upravo na temelju info iz druge ruke nastaju dezinformacije koje postaju standard :/

----------


## apricot

samo što hranjenje formulom nismo obrazlagali floskulama "da se tata ne bi osjetio zakinutim"
ili
"da mama može otići iz kuće"

----------


## Mima

Ja knjižicu nisam imala u rukama, a vi ste na forumu napisale da ne pokriva.

----------


## Anemona

> daj, Anemona 
> tko bi to platio?
> Roda?
> 
> znaš tko to inače plaća? onaj tko od toga ima korisi.


Znam, tko to plaća. Pa i mislila sam da bi financirao onaj tko sudjeluje. Znači: Sudocrem, Bepanten, a Rodine brošure su "več pokrivene".
Prikupiti par sponzora - nekršitelja.

----------


## Mima

> ali ti si vidjela knjižicu pa ne znam koliko se to računa 
> 
> sorry, Mima, ali upravo na temelju info iz druge ruke nastaju dezinformacije koje postaju standard :/


kavofob, o knjižici su vođene brojne i dugačke rasprave na forumu, i u tim su raspravama članice udruge jasno rekle da knjižica ne pokriva hranjenje adaptiranim mlijekom.

----------


## apricot

da se razumijemo, meni je knjižica MPG bila biblija, napamet sam je znala.
ne znam je li mi itko mogao toliko pomoći koliko sam se u nju uzdala i koliko korisnih informacija sam tamo pročitala.
(tada nisam imala internet, a časopise ne kupujem).

----------


## apricot

> Ja knjižicu nisam imala u rukama, a vi ste na forumu napisale da ne pokriva.


istina je da mi nismo pisale o tome kako se kontrolira temperatura mlijeka iz bočice (ono sa nadlanicom)
i nismo pisale o skladištenju...

ali, to piše na svakoj kutiji i vjerujem kako su oni koji su to pisali mjerodavni

----------


## SikaPika

> Ne smatram uvredom moj subjektivan stav prema dojenju i logično mi je kad se nešto zagovara da se ukazuje na lijepe strane. *Ja sam dojenjem toliko oduševljena, iako je i meni bilo teško i to dugo dugo vremena, ali pogled na zadovoljno dijete kompenzira svaku bol i nelagodu.*
> A majke i djeca koje ne doje valjda pronalaze neki najviši vid zadovoljstva u nečem drugom, pa se ja ne vrijeđam.


Potpisujem Neve, posebno boldani dio. 

Meni ta kutija Sretna beba i onaj paketić kojega dobiješ kod ginića kada saznaš da si trudna nije baš nečemu poslužio. Koristila sam samo i jedino Sudocrem. 

Osim toga, knjižica MPG je uglavnom skraćena verzija knjige Vaše dijete Penelope Leach. 

Moram priznati da *meni* nije jasno kako žena, buduća majka... ne može naći vremena i u tih 9 mjeseci pa pročitati literaturu o tome što ju, pobogu, čeka kada to njezino dijete dođe na svijet. Toliko knjiga postoji (dobro, ne znam kako je bilo prije 5, 10 godina, ali misilm da si i onda postojale knjige o njezi i odgoju djeteta, a ja sama pamtim jednu koju je imala moja teta koja me odgojila...) da mi ne bi palo na pamet čekati nekakvu knjižicu koju ću dobiti nakon što rodim. Tamo jest sve sažeto i pregledno i može ti poslužiti kao podsjetnik u određenoj situaciji, ali ja ne bih njegu djeteta svela na tih nekoliko desetaka stranica. 

U životu sam uvijek u svemu bila površna, kampanjac, ali dolazak mog djeteta, nove osobe i čovjeka na svijet me je potaknuo na to da se tome posvetim više nego ičemu do sada. MOžda drugima izgledam kao štreber, ali ti drugi najčešće ne bi upalili ni novu plazmu, a da prije toga nisu iščitali upute. Sve ovo govorim jer oko mene sve češće vidim buduće mame uopće nemaju namjeru upoznati se s time što ih čeka (ja im nudim svoju pozamašnu literaturu, govorim im o Rodinoj radionici dojenja, sama im nudim pomoć...), a onda će se te iste kasnije žaliti kako im ovi ili oni nisu pokazali kako se doji, kako se kupa beba, kako se režu noktići... E to me jako, jako ljuti! SAd sam otišla malo off topic, ali eto..., morala sam.

----------


## ann-zgb

> Pa ne komentiramo mi reklame i ne educiramo evo cijelu hr i šire o kodu jer eto ne želimo napraviti ove korake koje si nabrojala od 1-3.  Korake od 1-3 je skoro pa nemoguće napraviti.  Mislim, radimo mi na tome, ali to je to su toliko sitni pomaci da je to za poluditi.
> 
> Kako natjerati pedijatre i patronažu da se educiraju?  Tko će to njima narediti kad ovima na vrhu nije stalo do dojenja (a naredba može doći samo od vrha).  Stvari su puno kompleksnije nego što se čine.
> 
> Da duboko smo svjesni da je stvar puno kompleksnija od same reklame, no mi djelujemo onoliko koliko možemo.. ne možemo izvan svojih moći djelovati.


ima nas  puno koji se itekako borimo dojenje-slazem se sa Vasim razmisljanima oko marketinga,pristupa,podrske i edukacije-sve je to krasno.Ali "natjerati" medicinare da se educiraju?Mislim da ne poznajete nas posao-i da biste mozda suradnjom s nama upoznale kako u stvarnosti izgleda edukacija majki nakon rodilista.Svi smo samo ljudi i radimo s ljudima-ne s papirima.Boravak u rod traje 3-4 dana ,sljedeca 2 tjedna su presudna za dojenje.Hrabro je savjetovati telefonom dok ne vidite majku i dijete,Sve u ovoj raspravi stoji,ali da volonteri educiraju medicinare?Ja ucim od svih od kojih mogu,ne podcjenjujem nikoga,ali seminare,radionice i predavanja o dojenju imamo itekako redovito.Druga je stvar sto cete uciniti s tim-kod uspostave dojenja bitna je ta jedna majka i jedno dijete,koncentriram se na to u situaciji u kojoj jesuZdravlje,soc stanje,osobni stavovi,cijelo okruzenje.Svakim uspj dojenjem i jednog djeteta napravili smo nesto dobro-i malo po malo situacija ce se popraviti,iako mislim da to ne ide preko noci.Nece Vam nitko "s vrha" sjediti kraj majke i konkretno pomoci oko dojenja-bar mislim da nece.Razmislite malo o tome cure

----------


## kavofob

> Moram priznati da *meni* nije jasno kako žena, buduća majka... ne može naći vremena i u tih 9 mjeseci pa pročitati literaturu o tome što ju, pobogu, čeka kada to njezino dijete dođe na svijet.


nije stvar u vremenu, nego u volji, odnosno navici

osobe koje ni inače ne čitaju ili čitaju samo beletristiku teško da će ih trudnoća navesti na ozbiljnije čitanje

ima iznimaka, naravno, ali uglavnom je tako

----------


## Storma

> Nece Vam nitko "s vrha" sjediti kraj majke i konkretno pomoci oko dojenja-bar mislim da nece.Razmislite malo o tome cure


ann, znamo mi to. I ne upiremo prstom u pojedince, osobe, vec u sustav. Koji je, ruku na srce, poprilicno manjkav. Tim vise cast iznimkama, kao sto je moja patronazna. Fenomenalna zena. Imamo negdje topic, nesto tipa "Kako ste zadovoljne patronaznom?". Jesi li ga procitala? Mislim da nas sve, i "nas" i "vas", ceka jako puno posla. Mi smo otvoreni za suradnju. 

I naravno, kako bi volonteri mogli educirati medicinare? Kojim pravom? Nase se savjetnice za dojenje itekako educiraju, nije u redu omalovazavati ih. Zar se taj malen segment vaseg ukupnog, uistinu opseznog posla, ne moze nigdje nauciti? Taj stav je djelomicno odgovor na pitanje zasto ne krecemo od vrha. Nije li to ... tuzno?

----------


## Storma

evo link
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/24295-P...tre-i-iskustva

----------


## SikaPika

> nije stvar u vremenu, nego u volji, odnosno navici
> 
> osobe koje ni inače ne čitaju ili čitaju samo beletristiku teško da će ih trudnoća navesti na ozbiljnije čitanje
> 
> ima iznimaka, naravno, ali uglavnom je tako


Ma, ja sam do ovog zaključka i došla promatrajući svoju prijateljicu koja je trudna, a koja inače puno čita. Kada sam joj pokazala svoje knjgie i htjela joj posuditi, lagano me otepla. Ne znam, možda sam bila naporna.

----------


## kavofob

> Ma, ja sam do ovog zaključka i došla promatrajući svoju prijateljicu koja je trudna, a koja inače puno čita. Kada sam joj pokazala svoje knjgie i htjela joj posuditi, lagano me otepla. Ne znam, možda sam bila naporna.


možda čita samo ljubiće :D

----------


## Anemona

> nije stvar u vremenu, nego u volji, odnosno navici
> 
> osobe koje ni inače ne čitaju ili čitaju samo beletristiku teško da će ih trudnoća navesti na ozbiljnije čitanje
> 
> ima iznimaka, naravno, ali uglavnom je tako


Ovo je jako bezobrazno (bez obzira što piše da ima iznimaka). Mislim da nikako nije u redu tako generalizirati.

----------


## apricot

nisam pročitala ništa u prvoj trudnoći
ni ljubić
ništa

u drugoj, nešto malo o fiziološkom porođaju
drugo ništa

dobro su mi djeca i ispala LOOOOL

----------


## Anemona

> nisam pročitala ništa u prvoj trudnoći
> ni ljubić
> ništa
> 
> u drugoj, nešto malo o fiziološkom porođaju
> drugo ništa
> 
> dobro su mi djeca i ispala LOOOOL


Baš dobar primjer, o tome govorim. 
Može netko pročitati čuda, a netko drugi niti slova i nema garancije da će radi toga jednom biti "lakše", drugom "teže", ili da će se jedan bolje snači s bebom, dojenjem, njegom,...., a drugi lošije.

----------


## kavofob

Anemona, ja nigdje nisam napisala da su oni koji ne čitaju "stručnu" literaturu o odgoju djece lošiji roditelji. ne znam gdje se to dalo iščitati!?  :Smile: 

govorim o navici čitanja i stojim iza toga. netko ima naviku oko svega što ga zanima prvo nabaviti knjige i tako se informirati, netko nema...so what? to je činjenica ne generaliziranje...a čak i da je generaliziranje, onda je vezano uz relaciju čitanje/ne čitanje stručne literature ne dobar/loš roditelj

po meni je od ovakvog generaliziranja puno bezobraznije prilijepiti nekome riječi koje nisu ni rečene ni mišljene...ali eto, to je boljka internetske komunikacije

enivej, osim knjiga o roditeljstvu, ima i puno drugih načina informiranja. po meni su većina obiteljskih portala mnogo bolja i sa svježijim informacijama od knjiga...ali nebitno...

dobar roditelj se ne postaje brojem pročitanih knjiga nego količinom uložene ljubavi u odgoj i odrastanje svog djeteta, vremenom provedenim s djetetom, preispitivanjem svojih stavova i postupaka kroz vrijeme, promatranjem i osluškivanjem djetetovih potreba...itd...ma mislim da svi to znamo  :Wink: 

knjige mogu pomoći i dobro ih je čitati, ali nikako nisu temelj dobrog roditeljstva.

----------


## Anemona

> Baš dobar primjer, o tome govorim. 
> Može netko pročitati čuda, a netko drugi niti slova i nema garancije da će radi toga jednom biti "lakše", drugom "teže", ili da će se jedan bolje snači s bebom, dojenjem, njegom,...., a drugi lošije.


Ajde sad lijepo *kavofob* ponovno pročitaj kaj sam napisala.
Gdje sam ja spomenula dobre i loše roditelje? Molim te pokaži mi, citiraj, svejedno,...
Ja sam napisala da pročitano ili nepročitano nije garancija koliko će nekome biti teže ili lakše, bolje ili lošije s njegom bebe, dojenjem,....

----------


## apricot

ja ću vas sada odmah zaustaviti
rasprava je bila baš dobra i nema smisla da je kvarimo.
obje ste napisale istu stvar, samo drugačije formulirano

mir, mir, mir... nitko nije kriv  :Heart:

----------


## kavofob

hmm, u pravu si...ja sam tvoj post protumačila ovako: tko se bolje snađe s bebom bolji je roditelj jer ne vidim zašto bi moje objašnjenje da ljudi ne čitaju literaturu o odgoju djece zbog navike bilo bezobrazno generaliziranje osim ako ne postoje paralele čitanje/ne čitanje i dobar/loš roditelj

da sam rekla da većina ljudi koji paze na zdravu prehranu ne posjećuju fast food restorane ili bilo kakav sličan primjer da li bi i onda to bilo bezobrazno generaliziranje? nekako sumnjam  :Wink: 

edit...nisam vidjela aprin post prije odgovora

----------


## Anemona

Glavno da smo se razumjele.

----------


## icyoh

Nastavno - više ne čitam literaturu o odgoju jer mislim da izmišljaju toplu vodu. Isto tako ne čitam ni raznorazne priručnike za samopomoć, držanje dijete, kvalitetu života i sl. - isto objašnjenje.
Imam knjigu Vaše dijete, no nju ne smatram knjigom o odgoju jer nudi konkretne info (iako ništa novo i neobično).


Uvijek glasam za paket, ne iz razloga što obožavam uzorke (dobro, malo iz tog razloga). Nego zato što mogu isprobati odgovara li mi nešto bez da kupim cijelo pakiranje. Ovako sam kupila Sudocream, pavlovičevi, johnsonn, mustelu i još tri različite kreme da bih otkrila da mi pola njih uopće ne valjaju. 
Stvari koje me ne zanimaju iz paketa, npr. reklama za platnene pelene ili dude, njih naprosto preskočim.

----------


## Anemona

I meni je paket bio odličan iz istog razloga, jer sam dobila uzorke krema.
Ma nije vrag da se ne bi moglo prikupiti par zainteresiranih sponzora za "prihvatljiv" paket.
Od krema: Sudocrem, Bepanten, Pavlovićeva, Mustela,...
Od ostalog: par reklama za platnene pelene, marame, slingove, kolica, AS,...

----------


## anchie76

Anemona sigurno je moguce...hoces se uhvatiti realizacije toga?  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

I treba imati u vidu da to ne bude napravljeno kao do sada.. da firma koja je dijelila paket, da je mama morala dati svoje podatke a ta firma onda te podatke prodavala.

----------


## Anemona

> Anemona sigurno je moguce...hoces se uhvatiti realizacije toga?


I onda je naglo promijenila temu. :Laughing: 
Nije baš da ne bih, ali imam nekih 20 upitnika iznad glave. :Smile:

----------


## apricot

ajde, da ih vidimo!

----------


## icyoh

Možda da ubacite i kakav parfemčić za mamu?  :Grin:

----------


## kavofob

> I onda je naglo promijenila temu.
> Nije baš da ne bih, ali imam nekih 20 upitnika iznad glave.


ovo postaje zanimljivo  :Smile: 

i nije uopće nemoguće realizirati, dapače...ali jedna osoba ne može bez pomoći

treba prvo vidjeti koji su točni troškovi tiska i distribucije, a onda krenuti u "lov" na sponzore

hmm...hmm

dalo bi se  :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

ja, ko i icyoh, spadam u kategoriju površnih (to je ona za sebe rekla, ne bih ja tek tako generalizirala  :Grin: ), i ništa mi apsolutno nije bilo nešto bogzna kako korisno u tom paketu, ali onaj osjećaj da te nakon što rodiš, dočeka poklon-kutija, s milijardu malih stvarčica unutra, je neprocjenjiv  :Grin: 
al dobro, za right cause, treba se malo i žrtvovati. 

anemona, ajd, navijamo za tebe, godišnje imaš za osigurati samo cca 50.000 paketa.  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> ajde, da ih vidimo!


Da probam nabaciti par:
1.) Naravno: od kud krenutu?
2.) Da li neki specijalni zakon "regulira" kako mora izgledati nešto što se dijeli u bolnici? Nekakva "zdravstvena ispravnost"
3.) Da li netko mora to "odobriti" (Ministrastvo zdravstva npr.)?
4.) Kako kontaktirati potencijalne sponzore? (očito treba neki dopis) 
5.) Kako regulirati tu "podjelu u bolnici", da li je bolnica uopće na to voljna pristati?
6.) ....
Nastavim kasnije - imam još pitanja.  :Grin:

----------


## Anemona

> anemona, ajd, navijamo za tebe, godišnje imaš za osigurati samo cca 50.000 paketa.


Hm, pa nemo samo tak dijelili, samo onim mamama koje potpišu da zauvijek bojkotiraju kršitelje.  :Nope: 

Evo, za ozbiljno, ako ima više zainteresiranih, možemo se zajedno uhvatiti nekog projekta. Sama, nula bodova.

----------


## meda

> Uvijek glasam za paket, ne iz razloga što obožavam uzorke (dobro, malo iz tog razloga). Nego zato što mogu isprobati odgovara li mi nešto bez da kupim cijelo pakiranje. Ovako sam kupila Sudocream, pavlovičevi, johnsonn, mustelu i još tri različite kreme da bih otkrila da mi pola njih uopće ne valjaju. 
> .


a ko garantira da ti jedan uzorak kreme koji dobijes u paketu odgovara i da ne moras isprobavati  druge? stvarno mi nema logike u tome sto pises kao argument za taj paket. ili bilo koji drugi. osim kad bi se u njemu naslo uzorke svih mogucih proizvodaca, a kao sto znamo to nije slucaj i nikada nece biti jer je to sve igra na puno višoj razini od samih proizvodaca i reklame.

----------


## apricot

> da li je bolnica uopće na to voljna pristati?


voljan je pristati svatko kome daš neku pinku
ili ponudiš neki drugi benefit
poanta je u tome da paket ne bi smio biti kršiteljski
zato trebaš pomoć monitoringašica

sastaviš, npr. neki željeni sadržaj paketa i javiš se curama iz monitoringa
onda tražiš i sponzore
koji isto moraju biti čisti; znači - provjeriš ih

za dopise ne brini, imam ih pohranjeno barem stotinjak žicajućih

samo naprijed!

(samo da znaš da je to direktna konkurencija Anfapu) :green:

----------


## Anemona

> a ko garantira da ti jedan uzorak kreme koji dobijes u paketu odgovara i da ne moras isprobavati druge? stvarno mi nema logike u tome sto pises kao argument za taj paket. ili bilo koji drugi. osim kad bi se u njemu naslo uzorke svih mogucih proizvodaca, a kao sto znamo to nije slucaj i nikada nece biti jer je to sve igra na puno višoj razini od samih proizvodaca i reklame.


Ma nema garancije, ali je stvar u tome da ljudi obično vole nešto dobiti na poklon, ako je baš i bezveze. 
I onda kad su neke brošure, upakirane kao poklon, onda ih radije čitaju - jer ispadne - gle kak su ovi fini - misle na nas, ajde da vidimo kaj pišu.

----------


## cvijeta73

> voljan je pristati svatko kome daš neku pinku
> ili ponudiš neki drugi benefit
> poanta je u tome da paket ne bi smio biti kršiteljski
> zato trebaš pomoć monitoringašica
> 
> sastaviš, npr. neki željeni sadržaj paketa i javiš se curama iz monitoringa
> onda tražiš i sponzore
> koji isto moraju biti čisti; znači - provjeriš ih
> 
> ...


a da budeš siguran i bez provjera, cijeli sadržaj paketa lijepo namijeni mamama. a ne bebama. i rodina knjižica. i kvit.

----------


## Mima

Mene taj paket uopće nije veselio, bio mi je teška katastrofa. Nisam ga htjela niti uzeti ali me MM natjerao.
Jedino što je vrijedilo bila je MPG knjižica.
Inače, hrpa uzoraka i reklama ?? Bezveze. Znam da sam čitala u to vrijeme na nekom forumu kako u Banja Luci žene dobiju paket sa bodićima i ne znam, još nekim vešom za dijete kad rode (baš kao poklončić)

Mene je ovaj paket Moja sretna beba podsjetio na pakete od Djeda Mraza koji su se dijelili u maminoj firmi kad su postali škrti. Prije smo dobivali bajadere i velike čokolade, a kad su se proškrtili stavljali su svoje proizvode - pa smo tako jednom dobili čak i paste za zube. U-žas.

----------


## apricot

cvijeto, neće Rodin materijal u istu kutiju s kršiteljima, pa taman da je i kućnim ljubimcima namijenjeno

----------


## puntica

> cvijeto, neće Rodin materijal u istu kutiju s kršiteljima, pa taman da je i kućnim ljubimcima namijenjeno


mislim da je cvijeta htjela reći da bi u paketu trebali biti samo proizvodi za mame, jer je tako lakše naći proizvođače koji nisu kršitelji ako dijeliš rfemiće i kreme protiv strija  :Grin:

----------


## meda

> Ma nema garancije, ali je stvar u tome da ljudi obično vole nešto dobiti na poklon, ako je baš i bezveze. 
> I onda kad su neke brošure, upakirane kao poklon, onda ih radije čitaju - jer ispadne - gle kak su ovi fini - misle na nas, ajde da vidimo kaj pišu.


bas na to i racunaju ti koji se reklamiraju u tim paketima. i onda kad to jos amenuje drzava jer se to dijeli u drzavnoj bolnici sve jos i vise dobiva na tezini. i jos iz ruku zdravstvenih djelatnika!

mozda da probamo crtati?  :Undecided:

----------


## meda

> Mene taj paket uopće nije veselio, bio mi je teška katastrofa. Nisam ga htjela niti uzeti ali me MM natjerao.
> Jedino što je vrijedilo bila je MPG knjižica.
> Inače, hrpa uzoraka i reklama ?? Bezveze. Znam da sam čitala u to vrijeme na nekom forumu kako u Banja Luci žene dobiju paket sa bodićima i ne znam, još nekim vešom za dijete kad rode (baš kao poklončić)
> 
> Mene je ovaj paket Moja sretna beba podsjetio na pakete od Djeda Mraza koji su se dijelili u maminoj firmi kad su postali škrti. Prije smo dobivali bajadere i velike čokolade, a kad su se proškrtili stavljali su svoje proizvode - pa smo tako jednom dobili čak i paste za zube. U-žas.


i meni je bio bezveze, velika kutija puna nicega. ja sam uzela knjigu, a kutiju i papire ostavila.

----------


## icyoh

> a ko garantira da ti jedan uzorak kreme koji dobijes u paketu odgovara i da ne moras isprobavati druge? stvarno mi nema logike u tome sto pises kao argument za taj paket. ili bilo koji drugi. osim kad bi se u njemu naslo uzorke svih mogucih proizvodaca, a kao sto znamo to nije slucaj i nikada nece biti jer je to sve igra na puno višoj razini od samih proizvodaca i reklame.


 
Kako nema logike? Dobiješ 5 uzoraka i isprobaš ih. Preparat čiji uzorak ne valja ne kupuješ. Uzorak koji valja kupiš. 
Ako nijedan ne valja barem si sigurna da nećeš kupiti nijedan od tih preparata - iliti - za džabe shvatiš da ti preparat ne valja umjesto da daš 50ak kn po bočici pa tek onda shvatiš da ne valja.



Za ozbiljno, tko sve spada pod "prihvatljive" sponzore? Da li bi u paketu bile samo reklame? To baš i nije nešto - većina ljudi naprosto pobaca sve te papire u prvi koš za smeće.
Ili bi bilo i neštko konkretno, uzorci...?
Ako bi bili uzorci, ubrajamo li  i uzorke npr. jednokr. pelena, vl. maramica, bočica.... 
Mi smo dojili, no koristimo pampersice, vl. maramice, bočice (za starijeg, ne malog), cijepili smo. Jesam li ja prihvatljivi primatelj tog paketa?  :Grin: 

Znam da su tu svi "prirodno"  :Grin:  orijentirani no mene osobno baš ne bi oduševio paket s letkom za pamučne pelene, mooncup, bon za vege dućan, homeopatski pripravak i sl.

----------


## kavofob

> Znam da su tu svi "prirodno"  orijentirani no mene osobno baš ne bi oduševio paket s letkom za pamučne pelene, mooncup, bon za vege dućan, homeopatski pripravak i sl.


mislim da su samo kršitelji Koda sporni, a svi ostali mogu proći  :Unsure:

----------


## SikaPika

> Kako nema logike? Dobiješ 5 uzoraka i isprobaš ih. Preparat čiji uzorak ne valja ne kupuješ. Uzorak koji valja kupiš. 
> Ako nijedan ne valja barem si sigurna da nećeš kupiti nijedan od tih preparata - iliti - za džabe shvatiš da ti preparat ne valja umjesto da daš 50ak kn po bočici pa tek onda shvatiš da ne valja.


Pa ne dobiješ pet uzoraka npr. kreme za pelenski osip. Dobiješ dvije za pelenski osip, jednu za hidrataciju (baš mi mackala malu bebu takvim glupostima), kojekakve šampone koji uopće nisu potrebni takvom malom djetetu, uzorak omekšivača za dječji veš (baš, eno ga još stoji, ima ga toliko da bi s njim omekšala troje gaće), paketić s 5 komada vlažnih maramica itd. 
Osim toga, mislim da su neki proizvodi ondje i opasni. Primjerice (sad sam izvukla iz kupaonskog ormarića i odmah ću ga nakon ovoga baciti) nekakav Pregnital, dodatak prehrani za trudnice i dojilje. I što, popit ću tih 15 tableta (dobije se samo jedna kartica u kutiji na kojoj piše 60 kapsula) pa ću vidjeti da su mi dobre i onda kupiti još. Ili ono malo željezo Floradix. Baš ću nakon što sam popila 10 ml otići i izvaditi krv pa kupiti još. To je totalna zamka i čista reklama koja navlači žene da kupe baš taj proizvod kojega su dobile. Jer je on upakiran u nešto što se zove Sretna beba i onda će i dalje kupovati takve proizvode da joj beba kojim slučajem ne bi bila nesretna. 
Meni je drago što se takvo nešto ukinulo.

----------


## kavofob

ajme SikaPika  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

odvalila sam na ovo s trojim gaćama i nesretnom bebom  :Laughing: 

a da ne budem skoz offtopic - i meni je paket skroz bzvz, ništa nismo koristili osim knjižice i vode

----------


## icyoh

Ako se dobro sjećam, kad sam bila trudna s L sam dobila dva paketa - u jednom je bio omekšivač, neki vitamini i još nešto, a u drugom uzorci mustela, nukova bočica ili duda i zgodna plava torbica - mislim johnson, no niasm 100%.
Sada, dok sam bila trudna s V nisam dobila ništa osim bona za DM pelene.

----------


## cvijeta73

> mislim da je cvijeta htjela reći da bi u paketu trebali biti samo proizvodi za mame, jer je tako lakše naći proizvođače koji nisu kršitelji ako dijeliš rfemiće i kreme protiv strija


 :Yes: 
upravo tako.
ne vjerujem da i među proizvođačima hrane za kućne ljubimce isto ima kršitelja.  :Grin: 

nego, ja na sve to ovako gledam. 
neosporno je da je utjecaj marketinga veliki i da smo svi podložni tom utjecaju.
zna se zašto se dijele uzorci, normalno da se uzorci dijele da te namame da kupiš proizvod. to je također nesporno.
vi ko da nikad u parfumeriji niste kupovali i dobili hrpe uzoraka kremica, parfema, rumenila i sl.
ok, nekoga to veseli, nekome ide na živce.
sikapika, a jel tebi ide na živce kad otvoriš rodin portal što te zaskoče baneri?
i zagrebačka banka ti je svaki dan pred nosom i ulazi ti u podsvjest i kad budeš birala banku, izabrat ćeš zagrebačku banku jer ćeš ju podsvjesno povezati sa povezujućim roditeljstvom i dojenjem?  :Grin: 

slažem se da je ovo što apri piše za rodu neprihvatljivo, u isti paket s kršiteljima.
ali, dalje od toga ići mi je isto tako smiješno.  :Undecided: 

jel DM kršitelj? ja bih samo DM reklamirala svugdje  :Grin:

----------


## Storma

> jel DM kršitelj? ja bih samo DM reklamirala svugdje


nazalost, jest. ima svoje AD i jos nesto cega se sada ne mogu sjetiti  :Grin:

----------


## Storma

moram jos reci da mi se javko svida sto ste se ukljucile u raspravu.
pokusavam pojednostavniti ali mi ne ide. ajmo ovako - krsitelji su oni koji proizvode (gotovo sve) vezano uz djecju hranu (ad, bocice i dude za bocicu, kasice i ine slicne proizvode). neovisno o ostalim proizvodima. znaci, ako proizvodac ima u ponudi kasice za djecu, njihove vl. maramice ne mogu u paket  :Grin: 

edit: zaboravila sam dodati  - ne samo svi oni koji proizvode vec i distribuiraju te proizvode.

----------


## Storma

> ne vjerujem da i među proizvođačima hrane za kućne ljubimce isto ima kršitelja.


moras provjeriti tko im je vlasnik :kez:

----------


## anchie76

Prijedlog da se ide samo s proizvodima prema mami ne garantira da ce se krsitelji zaobici, oni su i tu svoje prste upetljali:

Caj za dojilje - krsitelj (isti logo kao na adaptiranom, da nije, ne bi krsio)
Vrlo vjerojatno sve firme koje proizvode jastucice za dojenje - krsitelji (jer proizvode i dude za bocice i isti je logo posvuda)
Vrlo vjerojatno sve firme koje proizvode izdajalice - krsitelji (jer proizvode i dude za bocice  i isti je logo posvuda)

Nije bas jednostavno... jer svi krsitelji namjerno imaju isti logo na proizvodima za higijenu i za mamu i svim drugim, bas zbog te prepoznatljivosti. Kad bi proizvodi koji su za mame i za higijenu imali drugi logo, ne bi krsili kod. Ali to proizvodjaci znaju da im ne ide u korist, pa naravno ne rade kad ih ionako nitko ne kaznjava za krsenje pravilnika.

----------


## Storma

da pojasnim. Atlantic grupa je distributer (kršitelj koda)--ovih proizvoda u hrvatskoj. znaci, otpada.a ovo je njihov sajt gdje mozete pogledati sve proizvode ciji su oni distributeri
http://www.atlantic.hr/hr/proizvodi

----------


## Storma

vid' mene s velikim i malim slovima  :Laughing: 
:vjecito u zurbi:

----------


## icyoh

Znači tko ostaje kao nekršitelj koda? Mislim da preparate koje redovito upotrebljavam (vezano uz bebu). U principu niti jedan.
Napisala sam već da mi ne koristimo pl. pelene i sl. 
Što je s lijekovima, jesu li oni kršitelji?
Sirup za kašalj, cjepivo?



OT, zašto bočice? Moja oba djeteta su dojena pa smo upotrebljavali i bočice - prvo za izdojeno mlijeko, kasnije za čaj. Štoviše, ne znam kako bi inače jeli (moje mlijeko) u dane kada je L bio u bolnici (prvih par dana), a V na sunčanju - ponavljam, donijeli su mi ga samo 2,3x dnevno, u drugim bolnicama sumnjam da uopće donose. Jedino da ih nauče piti mlijeko iz čaše.

----------


## cvijeta73

> znaci, ako proizvodac ima u ponudi kasice za djecu, njihove vl. maramice ne mogu u paket 
> 
> edit: zaboravila sam dodati - ne samo svi oni koji proizvode vec i distribuiraju te proizvode.


čekaj, šta ne bi tu trebalo pisati, ako poizvođač ima u ponudi kašice za djecu mlađu od 6 mjeseci? šta fali kašicama za djecu od 6. mjeseci nadalje? mislim, ne ulazim u njihovu kvalitetu vs domaće, nego u okviru kršenja koda.

----------


## Storma

> čekaj, šta ne bi tu trebalo pisati, ako poizvođač ima u ponudi kašice za djecu *mlađu od 6 mjeseci*? šta fali kašicama za djecu od 6. mjeseci nadalje? mislim, ne ulazim u njihovu kvalitetu vs domaće, nego u okviru kršenja koda.


da, pojednostavnila sam, no ima li koji proizvodac koji nema u ponudi kasicu ili nesto za *manje od napunjenih* 6 mj?

----------


## Storma

> Znači tko ostaje kao nekršitelj koda? Mislim da preparate koje redovito upotrebljavam (vezano uz bebu). U principu niti jedan.


tako je.





> OT, zašto bočice? Moja oba djeteta su dojena pa smo upotrebljavali i bočice - prvo za izdojeno mlijeko, kasnije za čaj. Štoviše, ne znam kako bi inače jeli (moje mlijeko) u dane kada je L bio u bolnici (prvih par dana), a V na sunčanju - ponavljam, donijeli su mi ga samo 2,3x dnevno, u drugim bolnicama sumnjam da uopće donose. Jedino da ih nauče piti mlijeko iz čaše.


nitko ne brani koristenje bocica, vec reklamiranje. polazi se od postavke da dojena djeca ne trebaju dodatnu tekucinu do dohrane. izdojeno mlijeko se moze davati na casu, spricu, zlicicu...a logika je da se izbjegne moguca konfuzija dojke (dijete zbog razlicitog nacina sisanja dude i bradavice "pokvari" tehniku sisanja).

----------


## Storma

nije na odmet ponoviti
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=139

----------


## icyoh

No ofens, no tko je probao hraniti bebu na špricu?

Paket onda nema smisla- ako su sve što prosj. roditelji koriste "zabranjeni" artikli? Mislim, onda je paket samo trošak i gubljenje vremena. Jer nekršitelji koda (dajte primjer pliz) nisu nešto što pros. roditelj primjenjuje.

Otvorit ću tekstove poslije.

----------


## Storma

> Paket onda nema smisla- ako su sve što prosj. roditelji koriste "zabranjeni" artikli? Mislim, *onda je paket samo trošak i gubljenje vremena*. Jer nekršitelji koda (dajte primjer pliz) nisu nešto što pros. roditelj primjenjuje.


upravo tako. zato i tolika "borba" oko njega. doduse, mogu oni i prilagoditi etikete i nacin reklamiranja no ocito im nije isplativo. pa je lakse ovako, jer u hrvatskoj se zakoni ionako slabo provode.

----------


## cvijeta73

a kraš, podravka, gavrilović?  :Grin: 
i tu bi se lijepi paketić dao napravit, nije da ne bi  :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

Cvijeto ti si pala s marsa - pa Kraš proizvodi smoki, a gavrilović hrenovke     :smajlić koji pada u nesvijest:  :Grin: 


Ozbiljno pitam  - vitamini za djecu, sirup za kašalj... može li to?
A neka kozmetika za mame?

----------


## grom

> No ofens, no tko je probao hraniti bebu na špricu?


Eto ja  :Smile:

----------


## Storma

> a kraš, podravka, gavrilović? 
> i tu bi se lijepi paketić dao napravit, nije da ne bi


apsolutno

----------


## icyoh

Meni bi bilo odlično da svaka "nova" familija dobije paket s konkretnim stvarima. Koji ne moraju nužno biti vezani uz bebu, no koji su korisni kućanstvu. 
Npr prašak za veš, ulje, riža, nemam pojma što još. Nešto kao "hrvatska" košarica. Da je u vrijednosti od stotinjak kn. Vjerujem da bi se našle firme koje bi to sponzorirale.

----------


## kavofob

što kažete da pokušamo pobrojati koji su nekršitelji Koda koji bi mogli imati interes od sponzoriranja paketa?

meni padaju na pamet proizvođači odjeće i obuće za bebe, autosjedalica, marami i slingova, banke koje imaju dječju štednju, privatni pedijatri/ortopedi/neuropedijatri...čini mi se da bi ih se moglo bez problema skupiti.

*icyoh* ovo je odlična ideja...ne moraju proizvodi biti nužno vezani za bebe, zar ne  :Smile:

----------


## Deaedi

> apsolutno


Podravka isto otpada, pa imaju kašicu Lino riža koja ide od 4mj  :Grin:

----------


## icyoh

Da ali onda će to biti paket reklama.
Iste te reklame nam uvaljaju na svakom sajmu beba i mi ih uredno pobacamo kad dođemo doma.

Možda da uz reklamu daju neki bon, kupon za popust... Onda bi imalo smisla.

----------


## anchie76

> Jedino da ih nauče piti mlijeko iz čaše.


Ne mora ih se uciti.  Oni to znaju od rodjenja.  I u ovim baby friendly bolnicama, kad dohranjuju ne smiju dohranjivati na bocicu nego ili spricom ili salicom  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

> No ofens, no tko je probao hraniti bebu na špricu?


Mog necaka tako hranili buraz i sogorica jer je mali odbijao dojku (jer je dobio bocicu o bolnici).  I uspjeli su na kraju  :Smile:  

Nije uopce problem tako hraniti dijete.  Buraz je ostao osupnut kad je vidio kak mali pije iz case a star 3 dana  :Smile:

----------


## Storma

> Podravka isto otpada, pa imaju kašicu Lino riža koja ide od 4mj


razmisljala sam o hrani  :Embarassed:  tako mi i treba kad paralelno radim vise stvari
Podravka je krsitelj, zbog lina

----------


## Storma

dva su "uvjeta" za slaganje paketa. prvi da nisu krsitelji a drugi da davanje podataka rodilja nije uvjet za preuzimanje paketa.

----------


## SikaPika

> vi ko da nikad u parfumeriji niste kupovali i dobili hrpe uzoraka kremica, parfema, rumenila i sl.


Uh, moram priznati da nisam od tih. No drugo je dobiti rumenilo pa odmah vidjeti paše mi li ili ne, a drugo kakav proizvod za dijete gdje moraš duže nešto koristiti da vidiš je li u redu. No dobro. 




> sikapika, a jel tebi ide na živce kad otvoriš rodin portal što te zaskoče baneri?


Ma gle, kad kažem da mi ide na živce, to je samo zato jer sam inače mrgud na takve stvari (ali nisam inače loša osoba  :Wink: . Boli mene briga što će oni staviti u taj paketić kad sam ja dovoljno svjesna i savjesna pa znam što mom djetetu treba. 
No, žao mi mama koje se baš i ne raspitaju o tome što njihovom djetetu zaista treba pa onda koriste sve živo jer je džaba, a onda im to isto uđe, kako ti kažeš u podsvijest pa isto kupe u trgovini. 

Mene osobno baneri apsolutno ne diraju, čak ih ni ne gledam. Kao ni reklame na TV-u, uopće ih ne doživljavam. Reklame dijelim na one koje su mi lijepe i imaju priču (u ovom se trenutku ne mogu sjetiti za koje su proizvode vezane, čak znam nekoliko puta vidjeti jednu te istu reklamu i opet se ne sjećam za što je ono, banku, deterdžent, sladoled...) i one koje su glupe i koje me gotovo vrijeđaju (uglavnom reklame za odmašćivanje šporeta jer mi nije jasno koja bi si žena dopustila da joj se skori štednjak pa onda išla kupiti kakav svemirski deterdžent da joj to sve skine..., ili wc školjke...). 

Što se banaka tiče, ja sam osoba od gotovine. KOjekakve kartice, krediti, čudne štednje... me uopće ne zanimaju, a ne bi mi palo na pamet uplatiti dječju štednju i dobiti kojekave ruksakiće pa da mi dijete bude besplatna reklama neke banke. 
Općenito mrzim etikete. NO LOGO je moj moto.

*icyoh*  ja sam M. hranila na špricu (tako su je hranili u bolnici) nakon što sam joj dala svoje mlijeko na bočicu pa je nakon 2. puta zaboravila vući. Istina, namučili smo se, ali hvala Bogu, iza nas je. 

Eh da, PAKET. Mislim da bi zaista bilo dobro da sadrži ono što jednom kućanstvu treba:  ulje, šećer, rižu, brašno... S tim se nikada ne može pogriješiti, a kod se ne krši.

----------


## icyoh

Dobro, sad ste me svi uvjerili da se može hraniti na špricu. Pretpostavila sam. Za čašu nisam znala, probat ću jednom.

No zašto bi nam bilo jednostavno kad nam može biti komplicirano? 

Iliti - izdojiš se izdajalicom, daš bočicu...jednostavno i brzo. 
Izdajaš se rukom u čašu, napuniš čašu mlijekom i umačeš špricu u mlijeko i špricaš bebi u usta...komplicirano i nepraktično u situacijama kada tako hraniš dijete cijeli dan. Sad će netko reći da nije - OK, vama nije. Meni je bilo. Možda s Vladekom i ne bi bilo da sad to pokušavam doma, no sa starijim koji je ležao u bolnici mi nije padalo na pamet zajeb... se takvim stvarima.
A i, meni osobno, se čini da je daleko "nehumanije" ištrcati bebi mlijeko u usta - na bočici i sisi on samo kontrolira kako će vući.

Doduše, meni dude i bočice nisu ugrozile dojenje pa pristupam s te strane.

----------


## icyoh

Imam fobiju stavljanja smajlića da mi opet ne nestane post    :paranoja:     :cerekavi smajlić:

----------


## Arijana

Može li meni netko nešto pojasniti, očigledno nisam upućena??

Čitala sam pravilnik i nigdje ne vidim da se ne smiju reklamirati proizvodi Podravke, (kršitelj koda)a, (kršitelj koda)a, Chicca... i ostalih..

Koliko sam ja shvatila, ne smije se reklamirati samo ono što ometa dojenje, tipa bočice, dudice, ad, follow-up i follow-on forumule...?

Zašto se onda spominju kašice (ovdje, ne u Pravilniku), Atlantik Trade kao distributer..., mislim ništa mi nije jasno  :Confused: 

Je li to neka Rodina akcija ili što..., ja to ne vidim u Pravilniku, a ako tko vidi, bi li mi stavio ovdje citat ili nešto..?

----------


## apricot

nije to "Rodina akcija"
to je Međunarodni pravilnik

svi proizvođači koje si nabrojala su kršitelji jer proizvode i reklamiraju stvari koje ometaju dojenje
Podravka - Lino, a na kutiji piše "od 4. mjeseca"
(kršitelj koda): AD, kašice...
****, isto kao i (kršitelj koda)
Chicco, proizvodi bočice i reklamira ih "od prvoga dana"...

----------


## sirius

> Dobro, sad ste me svi uvjerili da se može hraniti na špricu. Pretpostavila sam. Za čašu nisam znala, probat ću jednom.
> 
> No zašto bi nam bilo jednostavno kad nam može biti komplicirano? 
> 
> Iliti - izdojiš se izdajalicom, daš bočicu...jednostavno i brzo. 
> Izdajaš se rukom u čašu, napuniš čašu mlijekom i umačeš špricu u mlijeko i špricaš bebi u usta...komplicirano i nepraktično u situacijama kada tako hraniš dijete cijeli dan. Sad će netko reći da nije - OK, vama nije. Meni je bilo. Možda s Vladekom i ne bi bilo da sad to pokušavam doma, no sa starijim koji je ležao u bolnici mi nije padalo na pamet zajeb... se takvim stvarima.
> A i, meni osobno, se čini da je daleko "nehumanije" ištrcati bebi mlijeko u usta - na bočici i sisi on samo kontrolira kako će vući.
> 
> Doduše, meni dude i bočice nisu ugrozile dojenje pa pristupam s te strane.


E. su hranili na špricu na intenzivnoj na Rebru. Njezini su problemi bili preveliki da bi uspjeli uspostaviti dojenje nakon dugotrajne hospitalizacije i moje ograničene mogučnosti održavanja laktacije izdajanjem, ali ta je metoda odlična za sve ostale (a to je srećom većina).

----------


## Arijana

> nije to "Rodina akcija"
> to je Međunarodni pravilnik
> 
> svi proizvođači koje si nabrojala su *kršitelji jer proizvode* i reklamiraju stvari koje ometaju dojenje
> Podravka - Lino, a na kutiji piše "od 4. mjeseca"
> (kršitelj koda): AD, kašice...
> ****, isto kao i (kršitelj koda)
> Chicco, proizvodi bočice i reklamira ih "od prvoga dana"...


Nisi me shvatila, znam da oni proizvode to što proizvode. Iako ja baš i nisam shvatila da su oni kršitelji zato što to proizvode, nego zato što to reklamiraju.

Ono što sam htjela reći, zašto oni ne mogu reklamirati npr. kašice od 6. mjeseca ili zašto paket Sretna beba ne smije sadržavati npr. Chiccove jastučiće za dojenje ili npr. (kršitelj koda)ovu kremu za bradavice, a da ne govorim.. proizvode koje distribuira Atlantic grupa??
Zabranjeno reklamiranje adaptiranog, bočica, dudica... to mi je o.k. 
Ali ovo ostalo što sam nabrojala... gdje u Pravilniku stoji da Podravka krši Pravilnik, ako reklamira npr. Čokolino.

----------


## kavofob

> gdje u Pravilniku stoji da Podravka krši Pravilnik, ako reklamira npr. Čokolino.


tko krši pravilnik s jednom stvari je kršitelj, nema veze što proizvodi/prodaje i druge stvari koje ne krše pravilnik

to ti je kao s kriminalcima - tko nešto ukrade je lopov, nema veze što druge stvari plaća  :Wink:

----------


## Arijana

> tko krši pravilnik s jednom stvari je kršitelj, nema veze što proizvodi/prodaje i druge stvari koje ne krše pravilnik
> 
> to ti je kao s kriminalcima - tko nešto ukrade je lopov, nema veze što druge stvari plaća


U redu, ali gdje to piše??

----------


## Storma

Arijana, iz linkanog teksta:
"Pojam "dopunska hrana" odnosi se na kravlje mlijeko, voćne sokove,  žitarice, povrće i svaku drugu tekućinu, krutu ili polukrutu hranu koja  se daje uz majčino mlijeko (ili uz dojenačku formulu)..." znaci kasice, kao i lino. 
Malo detaljnije
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1229

----------


## Arijana

> _Dopunska hrana podrazumijeva svaku vrstu hrane,  industrijske ili  domaće izrade, koja je primjerena kao nadopuna  majčinom mlijeku ili  dojenačkoj formuli kada ili jedno ili drugo više  ne mogu zadovoljiti  prehrambene potrebe dojenčeta. Takva hrana se  također zove “hrana za  odbijanje od dojke” ili “nadomjestak za majčino  mlijeko”_.


Opet ja ne razumijem...
Što to znači... ja sam pretpostavila da se ne smije reklamirati npr. kašica s keksima na kojoj piše od 4. mj., ali da ova od 6. mj. ne spada tu, da ne govorim o kravljem mlijeku. Zar Dukat isto krši pravilnik,  bakica na placi koja nudi domaću blitvu za bebu od, npr. 8 mjeseci. A moja susjeda, koja nudi mladu mrkvicu iz svog vrta mojoj  "bebi" od 8 mjeseci, da li ona krši Pravilnik jer distribuira beslplatne uzorke?
Pa bebe moraju jesti i ostalu hranu, zar i pedijatar(kao zdravstveni djelatnik) krši Pravilnik kad mi predlaže da sa 6 mjeseci uvedem kukuruzne pahuljice ili jabuku??


A distributeri, 



> _5.4  Proizvođači i distributeri ne bi smjeli distribuirati  trudnicama, niti majkama dojenčadi i male djece nikakve poklone,  predmete niti pribor kojima bi se promovirala uporaba nadomjestaka za  majčino mlijeko ili hranjenje bočicom._


Ima još i o informiranju zdravstvenih djelatnika i pravilnom transportu i skladištenju, ali nigdje ne vidim da je netko tko takve proizvode distribuira u trgovine, ljekarne... kršitelj Pravilnika.
I opet pitam, zašto u Sretnu bebu ne smije ići npr. (kršitelj koda)ova krema za bradavice, Podravkini proizvodi (osim tog nesretnog rižolina), gdje to piše da se ostali proizvodi ne smiju reklamirati, dijeliti uzorci .. jer su od istog proizvođača?

----------


## kavofob

ne znam da li to igdje piše, mislim da je stvar u tome da Roda ne želi u istu kutiju s kršiteljima Koda

a kršitelj je kršitelj, bilo da se radi o 1 ili više proizvoda

----------


## Arijana

Kako sad to, kad apricot kaže da to nije "Rodina akcija"?

Tko odlučuje što se stavlja u Sretnu bebu, odnosno hoće li je uopće više biti?

----------


## kavofob

eh, nemoj mene slušati

u ovom slučaju nemam pojma, ali volim lamatati jezikom  :Grin: 

apri je par puta rekla da neće Roda s kršiteljima pa mi se od tuda nametnuo ovaj zaključak

----------


## Arijana

Pa, mogu shvatit da neće Rodin kljun ili kako već... u Sretnu bebu, ali Sretna beba bi trebala moć bez Rodinog kljuna, kao i bez bočica, dudica i ad-a ili...?

Ma i ja lamatam  :Grin: , ne bih voljela da me se krivo shvati, smatram da je Pravilnik jako dobra stvar, samo me čudi interpretacija istog.

----------


## kavofob

ja sam tek sad shvatila (valjda) što ti pitaš  :Smile: 

priča je krenula kako bi se mogao napraviti novi paket s Rodinom knjižicom i sponzorima koji ne krše pravilnik s naglaskom na sponzore nekršitelje, ne proizvode koji ne krše...jer neće Roda u istu kutiju s kršiteljima. tako sam bar ja shvatila  :Smile: 

nitko nije rekao da je kršenje pravilnika reklamiranje proizvoda koji ga ne krše, bar mislim

ajme, kasno je...mislim da je ovdje kraj mog kognitivnog razmišljanja

----------


## Arijana

Ne mogu ni ja zasad, a ti se dobro držiš za nekoga ko se boji kave.
 :Coffee:  (ne brini, ovaj pije obični čaj)

----------


## kavofob

> (ne brini, ovaj pije obični čaj)


bježim za svaki slučaj :D

----------


## anchie76

> Dobro, sad ste me svi uvjerili da se može hraniti na špricu. Pretpostavila sam. Za čašu nisam znala, probat ću jednom.
> 
> No zašto bi nam bilo jednostavno kad nam može biti komplicirano? 
> 
> Iliti - izdojiš se izdajalicom, daš bočicu...jednostavno i brzo. 
> Izdajaš se rukom u čašu, napuniš čašu mlijekom i umačeš špricu u mlijeko i špricaš bebi u usta...komplicirano i nepraktično u situacijama kada tako hraniš dijete cijeli dan. Sad će netko reći da nije - OK, vama nije. Meni je bilo. Možda s Vladekom i ne bi bilo da sad to pokušavam doma, no sa starijim koji je ležao u bolnici mi nije padalo na pamet zajeb... se takvim stvarima.
> A i, meni osobno, se čini da je daleko "nehumanije" ištrcati bebi mlijeko u usta - na bočici i sisi on samo kontrolira kako će vući.
> 
> Doduše, meni dude i bočice nisu ugrozile dojenje pa pristupam s te strane.


Icy da, ti nastupaš iz svoje perspektive "meni bočica nije ugrozila dojenje pa ne bi ni drugima".  Moj mali nećak je imao sve te probleme s prihvaćanjem dojke (tj, ne bi je prihvatio ni sa živo zlato, dakle uopće je u usta nije htio staviti) zato što je dobio bočicu u rodilištu.  Da su mu moja šogi i buraz kad su došli doma dali bočicu, ZAGARANTIRANO on nikad dojku ne bi prihvatio.  Ovako su uspjeli.

I nije nužno najjednostavnije (iako moram reći da je, samo je stvar percepcije i prakse), ali da li ćeš se izdajati xy dana pa davati na čašu/špricu, ili ćeš se izdajati i dati na bočicu pa tako zauvijek izdajati i davati na bočicu, vjerujem da bi većina odabrala ovu prvu opciju makar morali učiti kako klinca nahraniti na špricu ili čašu tih par dana.

----------


## anchie76

Arijana, kašica koja je od 6 mj starosti ne može unutra zato što ima isti LOGO kao i ona koja krši kod.  Zbog tog identičnog logo-a, i ova krši iako je za djecu stariju od 6 mj.

Dakle, ako postoji proizvod koji krši kod (dakle utječe na isključivo dojenje), krši kod i sve drugo što ima identičan logo kao taj proizvod.  Kad bi imali drugačiji logo na drugim proizvodima, ne bi bio problem.

A oni namjerno imaju isti logo, pa onda reklamiraju mlijeko nakon godine dana jer je to eto kao ok, ne utječu na isključivo dojenje.  Al to gako ne može proći.  Moglo bi kad bi se ovo prvo mlijeko zvalo BABA, a ono poslije godine dana ŽABA i da imaju sasvim drugi vizualni dizajn.  Al to nitko neće raditi jer im se naravno ne isplati, isplativo im je da imaju isti brand na svim proizvodima.

Jel sad malo jasnije?

----------


## Storma

> Arijana, kašica koja je od 6 mj starosti ne može unutra zato što ima isti LOGO kao i ona koja krši kod.  Zbog tog identičnog logo-a, i ova krši iako je za djecu stariju od 6 mj.
> 
> Dakle, ako postoji proizvod koji krši kod (dakle utječe na isključivo dojenje), krši kod i sve drugo što ima identičan logo kao taj proizvod.  Kad bi imali drugačiji logo na drugim proizvodima, ne bi bio problem.
> 
> A oni namjerno imaju isti logo, pa onda reklamiraju mlijeko nakon godine dana jer je to eto kao ok, ne utječu na isključivo dojenje.  Al to gako ne može proći.  Moglo bi kad bi se ovo prvo mlijeko zvalo BABA, a ono poslije godine dana ŽABA i da imaju sasvim drugi vizualni dizajn.  Al to nitko neće raditi jer im se naravno ne isplati, isplativo im je da imaju isti brand na svim proizvodima.
> 
> Jel sad malo jasnije?


nismo jos dosli do tocke gdje objasnjavamo da jedan proizvod moze krsiti vise stavki Koda istovremeno.
na portalu imamo cijeli dio posvecen monitoringu, pa preporucam da procitate tekstove. postoji jos i masa drugih, neprevedenih (vidi IBFAN ili slicnu stranicu) a velik dio je poprilicno.. suhoparan. cijela je situacija poprilicno slozena. mi je pokusavamo pojednostavniti, zato i dolazi do ovakvih nesporazuma.

Arijana, radi se o neeticnom marketingu. Ako distributer distribuira proizvode koji krse kod *i toga je svjestan*, postaje krsitelj. Svi drugi proizvodi koje pravilnik ne dotice nisu sporni. Nama slijedom te logike otpada distributer kao potencijalni sponzor nekog naseg projekta, dogadaja...a gdje ce netko drugi povuci crtu posve je individualno.

----------


## Storma

monitoring dio na portalu
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=139

----------


## Storma

pokusat cu sloziti suvislo objasnjenje kada uhvatim vremena.

----------


## Storma

idemo od pocetka
*O IBFAN-u*
 The International Baby Food Action Network (IBFAN) je koalicija preko 150 gradjanskih udruga iz 90 zemalja u razvoju i industrijski razvijenih zemalja. IBFAN radi u cilju boljeg djecijeg zdravlja i prehrane kroz promoviranje dojenja i uklanjanje neodgovornog marketinga hrane za novorodjencad, bocica i duda. Mreza je pomogla razvoj WHO/UNICEF-ovog Pravilnika za marketing nadomjestaka za majcino mlijeko i odlucna je vidjeti da se praksa marketinga svuda promijeni u skladu s njim.

 *O ICDC-u*
The International Code Documentation Centre (ICDC) osnovan je od strane IBFAN-a radi fokusiranja na implementaciju Medjunarodnog pravilnika. ICDC vodi evidenciju o mjerilima Pravilnika sirom svijeta.

----------


## Storma

ukratko o ibfan-u
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...9&Tekst2ID=151

----------


## Storma

za one koji ne stignu citati, udruga roda je clanica od kraja 2003 godine. a ovo su uvjeti za clanstvo 
Aktivan rad na implementaciji KodaRedovno održavanje kontakta s mrežomPrihvaćanje 7 IBFAN-ovih principaNe smiju se uzimati donacije ili sponzorstva od industrije  dječje hrane

----------


## Storma

ukratko - udruga je clanica ibfan mreze, jedan dio "posla" je i pracenje i prijava krsenja. zato radimo monitoring koda. osim pravilnika postoje i publikacije, uputstva za popunjavanje sim obrazaca i slicno, koji detaljije objasnjavaju ono sto ti arijana pitas. kad dospijem, citirat cu. razumijes li eng ili da prevedem?

sada moram otici. pitajte sto vas zanima. i zanemarite mala slova i pravopisne greske, nisam nepismena nego zurim  :Embarassed:

----------


## apricot

> ali Sretna beba bi trebala moć bez Rodinog kljuna, kao i bez bočica, dudica i ad-a ili...?
> 
> .


bome, i ja tek sada skužih što ti pitaš...

da, to je bila jedna od Rodinih "akcija": maknuti Sretnu bebu iz rodilišta
jer je taj paket ugrožavao dojenje
što nismo mi izmislili

----------


## cvijeta73

> ukratko - udruga je clanica ibfan mreze, jedan dio "posla" je i pracenje i prijava krsenja. zato radimo monitoring koda. osim pravilnika postoje i publikacije, uputstva za popunjavanje sim obrazaca i slicno, :


ok, postoje pravilnici, publikacije, uputstva itd.
a jel postoje neke kazne za prekršitelje?

----------


## Storma

> bome, i ja tek sada skužih što ti pitaš...
> 
> da, to je bila jedna od Rodinih "akcija": maknuti Sretnu bebu iz rodilišta
> jer je taj paket ugrožavao dojenje
> što nismo mi izmislili


paket kao paket bi mogao biti, nema li krsitelja u njemu. i kada bi ga rodilje mogle uzeti bez ostavljanja svojih podataka (ovo nije u vezano uz pravilnik vec krsi jedan nas zakon). no uklonis li to dvoje, paket gubi smisao donosno prestaje biti isplativ jer oni kojima su rodilje ciljana skupina ne mogu na taj nacin do njih.

----------


## anchie76

> ok, postoje pravilnici, publikacije, uputstva itd.
> a jel postoje neke kazne za prekršitelje?


U hrvatskoj nažalost ne postoje.  Jedna mama je nedavno kupila jednu kašicu na kojoj je pisalo da je od 4 mj i stavila je u vodu da se zagrije.  Kad je bila u vodi otpala joj etiketa, a na etiketi ispod neki  nepoznat jezik i pise da je od 6 mjeseci starosti.

Dakle, u hr nema kazni za nepostivanje pravilnika pa se onda može i lijepo prelijepiti druga etiketa i kašica prodavati od 4 mjeseca starosti.  Mogu radit što god im volja, i to u principu i rade.

----------


## Arijana

> Arijana, kašica koja je od 6 mj starosti ne može unutra zato što ima isti LOGO kao i ona koja krši kod.  Zbog tog identičnog logo-a, i ova krši iako je za djecu stariju od 6 mj.
> 
> Dakle, ako postoji proizvod koji krši kod (dakle utječe na isključivo dojenje), krši kod i sve drugo što ima identičan logo kao taj proizvod.  Kad bi imali drugačiji logo na drugim proizvodima, ne bi bio problem.
> 
> A oni namjerno imaju isti logo, pa onda reklamiraju mlijeko nakon godine dana jer je to eto kao ok, ne utječu na isključivo dojenje.  Al to gako ne može proći.  Moglo bi kad bi se ovo prvo mlijeko zvalo BABA, a ono poslije godine dana ŽABA i da imaju sasvim drugi vizualni dizajn.  Al to nitko neće raditi jer im se naravno ne isplati, isplativo im je da imaju isti brand na svim proizvodima.
> 
> Jel sad malo jasnije?


Ma jasno je meni da vi to tako interpretirate, nisam baš tako glupa  :Laughing: 

Ali mi nije jasno gdje to piše?

Nisam čitala ove Stormine linkove, hoću... ali nemam sad baš vremena, pa ako netko zna gdje je to, da izvadi citat.

I ako mi netko konačno može reći za tu (kršitelj koda)ovu kremu za bradavice, Dukatovo mlijeko, da li su oni kršitelji Pravilnika i da li to znači da se ne bi smjeli reklamirati?

----------


## apricot

> I ako mi netko konačno može reći za tu (kršitelj koda)ovu kremu za bradavice, Dukatovo mlijeko, da li su oni kršitelji Pravilnika i da li to znači da se ne bi smjeli reklamirati?


(kršitelj koda)... pročitaj što je anchie napisala za BABE i ŽABE  :Smile: )
ako je isti logo kreme kao što je i logo na bočicama, onda su i tu kršitelji, bez obzira što je krema namijenjena ženama dojiljama i kao takve ih - štiti i podržava

što se Dukata tiče... ne znam u čemu je sporno jer oni ne reklamiraju mlijeko za koje sugeriraju da se daje bebama.

----------


## SikaPika

Babe i Žabe :Laughing: 

*Storma*, hvala!

----------


## Arijana

> (kršitelj koda)... pročitaj što je anchie napisala za BABE i ŽABE )
> ako je isti logo kreme kao što je i logo na bočicama, onda su i tu kršitelji, bez obzira što je krema namijenjena ženama dojiljama i kao takve ih - štiti i podržava
> 
> što se Dukata tiče... ne znam u čemu je sporno jer oni ne reklamiraju mlijeko za koje sugeriraju da se daje bebama.


O.. joj... ja u kupe, vi u špade  :Grin: 
Gdje to piše, to za logo???

A za Dukat;



> _Dopunska hrana podrazumijeva svaku vrstu hrane,  industrijske  ili  domaće izrade, koja je primjerena kao nadopuna  majčinom mlijeku  ili  dojenačkoj formuli kada ili jedno ili drugo više  ne mogu  zadovoljiti  prehrambene potrebe dojenčeta. Takva hrana se  također zove  “hrana za  odbijanje od dojke” ili “nadomjestak za majčino  mlijeko”_.


Kad je nešto nadopuna dojenačkoj formuli, to valjda podrazumjeva da se odustalo od dojenja, a kao _nadopuna dojenačkoj forumuli kad više ne može zadovoljiti prehrambene potrebe dojenčeta_ može samo biti kravlje mlijeko ili normalna dohrana koja počinje od 6. mjeseca, zato sam i spominjala bakice s place.

Osim... ,ako se pod pojam "dojenče" podrazumijeva dijete do 6. mjeseca, a ja mislim da je do 1. godine  :Confused: 

Eto, to su moje nedoumice, mislim da ne mogu biti jasnija.
Dakle, 2 pitanja;
1. Tko je dojenče  :Laughing: ? (ozbiljno mislim)
2. Gdje piše da proizvodi s istim logom proizvođača koji se ne kose s Pravilnikom, ne smiju biti reklamirani?

----------


## apricot

1. do 6 mjeseci
2. pročitaj stormine linkove

(jesmo obje u baštonima)?

----------


## kavofob

Arijana  :Laughing: 

ništa...moraš se baciti na čitanje, nema ti druge.

btw moram priznati da sam se osjetila glupa kad sam sinoć tek nakon n-tog ponavljanja skužila što pitaš...ali danas se osjećam mnogo pametnije  :Grin:

----------


## Arijana

1. aaaa-ha.... onda o.k.
2. aaaa-ha.... neda mi se sad čitat, al vjerujem ti na riječ

(ne znam, mi igramo u bate.. znači opet nismo  :Grin: )

----------


## Arijana

> Arijana 
> 
> ništa...moraš se baciti na čitanje, nema ti druge.
> 
> btw moram priznati da sam se osjetila glupa kad sam sinoć tek nakon n-tog ponavljanja skužila što pitaš...ali danas se osjećam mnogo pametnije


Priznaj da si danas ipak popila koju kavu  :Grin: 

Ništa, odoh ja ipak malo čitat, kad već toliko pilim, bio bi red.

----------


## Storma

ma samo pili, napokon netko nesto pita umjesto da naprecac zakljuci "ahaa vi ste protiv ad i kasica cccccccc"

----------


## Storma

arijana, za prvo
Pojam "dopunska hrana" odnosi se na kravlje mlijeko, voćne sokove,  žitarice, povrće i svaku drugu tekućinu, krutu ili polukrutu hranu koja  se daje uz majčino mlijeko (ili uz dojenačku formulu). Takva hrana se  također zove “hrana za odbijanje od dojke”. Na dopunsku hranu  *primjenjuje se Pravilnik ako ona zamjenjuju onaj dio djetetove prehrane  koji se najpotpunije zadovoljava preko majčinog mlijeka*. Svjetska  zdravstvena skupština je 1996. godine usvojila rezoluciju WHA49.15 u  kojoj stoji da *marketing* sve dopunske hrane *ne bi smio biti takav da  šteti isključivom dojenju i održavanju dojenja*.  
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=139
dakle, iskljucivo dojenje sto znaci 6 mj i nakon ako ga se reklamira kao "obrok" (steti odrzavanju dojenja).

----------


## Storma

> ok, postoje pravilnici, publikacije, uputstva itd.
> a jel postoje neke kazne za prekršitelje?


gle paradoks nase drzave

Naša zemlja je Pravilnik prihvatila 1992. godine na sjednici Generalne  skupštine WHO glasajući ZA Rezoluciju o prehrani dojenčadi. Još 1999.  godine donesen je nacrt prijedloga zakona kojim bi Hrvatska konačno  ugradila u zakonodavstvo ono na što se obvezala potpisivanjem Rezolucije  i Pravilnika, ali prijedlog nije nikad prošao saborsku proceduru. Od  tada do danas svjedoci smo nemilosrdnog kršenja Pravilnika u Hrvatskoj  bez ikakvih posljedica i sankcija.
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=139

----------


## Storma

obzirom da smo ovo potpisali, znaci, slozili se (drzava)
"Proizvođači i distributeri bi se morali pridrzavati preporuka  Pravilnika, čak i ako to nije zakonski regulirano u toj zemlji" (opet gornji link)
imamo zanimljivu situaciju.

----------


## Storma

tko je pitao zasto su distributeri ukljuceni?
Distributer podrazumijeva *osobu, korporaciju ili bilo koju pravnu  osobu u javnom ili privatnom sektoru* koja se bavi (izravno ili  neizravno), na veleprodajnoj ili maloprodajnoj razini, poslovima  marketinga proizvoda koji ulaze u doseg ovog Pravilnika. “Primarni  distributer” podrazumijeva prodajnog zastupnika, predstavnika,  nacionalnog distributera ili brokera proizvođača.
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1229
znaci, neki ducan prodaje 2+1 gratis kasicu ili sa slincekom ili stogod...

----------


## kavofob

> Priznaj da si danas ipak popila koju kavu 
> 
> Ništa, odoh ja ipak malo čitat, kad već toliko pilim, bio bi red.


ni u ludilu :D

nego danas vidim da te ni drugi ne kuže pa mi je lakše  :Wink:

----------


## Arijana

Evo, odradila sam domaći rad (ili je uradak  :Grin: )

Nisam nigdje našla da se spominje logo, te da se zbog njega ne smiju reklamirati drugi proizvodi koji ne spadaju u djelokrug Pravilnika.

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1229

Molim još jednom, ako netko može izvaditi citat i staviti link na takvu izjavu. Može i na engleskom, ofkors.

----------


## Storma

arijana, ovo se smatra domacom hranom
Dojenačka formula može se pripremati i kod kuće, tada se opisuje kao  “domaća”.

----------


## Arijana

> nego danas vidim da te ni drugi ne kuže pa mi je lakše


 Ma, neee.. ispalo je da ja ne kužim neke stvari, npr. to za dojenče, ali nemoj nikome reč  :Grin:

----------


## Arijana

> arijana, ovo se smatra domacom hranom
> Dojenačka formula može se pripremati i kod kuće, tada se opisuje kao  “domaća”.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Nekome ovdje fali kava, ali stvarno... Je li se ovo odnosi na domaći rad ili što  :Laughing:

----------


## Storma

ma na blitvu, domacu

----------


## Storma

odradujem zaostatke dok djeca spavaju. sto je jos ostalo?

----------


## Storma

> ma na blitvu, domacu


daj kavu, spominjala si da li bakica koja nudi blitvu krsi kod, a ja  zapamtila kao domacu hranu pa rekoh neee, to je drugo...odoh lec

----------


## kavofob

ajmee, ja ću trebati vodič kroz ovaj topik...kako je tek drugima koji povremeno ulete  :Laughing:

----------


## Arijana

Gdje si blitvu iščupala  :Laughing:  
Ma to smo razjasnili, problem je bio što sam ja smatrala da je dojenče do 1. godine, a eto, nije, nego do 6 mjeseci.




> *Nisam nigdje našla da se spominje logo, te da se zbog njega ne smiju reklamirati drugi proizvodi koji ne spadaju u djelokrug Pravilnika.*
> 
> http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1229
> *
> Molim još jednom, ako netko može izvaditi citat i staviti link na takvu izjavu. Može i na engleskom, ofkors.*


Ovo mi je još ostala nepoznanica.

----------


## tajuska

donjela mi sveki iz lokalne ambulante  "Mali savjetnik o dohrani" od jednog proizvodaca kasica.
evo par bisera:
*S dohranom treba početi ne prije navršenog četvrtog mjeseca u be kasnije od šestog mjeseca. 
*Ako se prekasno počne uvoditi kašasta hrana, roditelji mogu naiči na otpor i teškoće u prihvaćanju takve hrane.
*Prije nego počnete uvoditi kašastu hranu odgovorite na neka pitanja:
Popije li beba svakodnevno litru ili više mlijeka?
Stavlja li beba često stvari u usta?
Da li je beba zainteresirana za nove okuse i oblike hrane?
Gleda li vas sa zanimanjem dok jedete?
*Redosljed uvođenja namirnica nije bitan za zdralje djeteta i najviše ovisi o tradiciji i prehrambenim navikama. Kod nas se obično počinje voćnim sokom, zatim voćnim kašicama, nastavlja s kašicama od povrća i žitnim kašicama, a nakon toga se uvode meso i riba.


a na kraju brosure popis proizvoda i 80% njih moze naravno  nakon 4 mjeseca.

----------


## grom

Na ovoj stranici su članci koda detaljnije razjašnjani.

A ovdje (IBFAN: How breastfeeding is  undermined) je navedeno ovako: 
*Infant  formula and follow-on formula are often packaged  similarly. Advertising  the follow-on formula also serves to advertise  the infant formula
*Advertising  of infant formula still occurs in some countries, but more  often  companies advertise other products such as follow-on formulas.  Often  these products have the same name as the infant formula and so   effectively promote the infant formula as well.

----------


## Arijana

Dobro, tu se govori o follow-on formuli koja ima isto ime, ali se ne spominju drugi proizvodi, a koji ne spadaju u djelokrug Pravilnika.
Vezano uz logo, iz ovih linkova, našla sam jedino ovo:

*"Equipment  donated* by companies may bear a companys name or logo.  Companies use  this method *to associate their name with the health care  system.* A  government or health facility *may*, of course, *ban* the  appearance of  company logos."

Tu se opet govori o donacijama opreme (pretpostavljam  bočica, dudica, ad-a,) zdravstvenim ustanovama, ne bi li se njihov logo povezao s zdravstvenim sustavom. Ali se ne govori o tome da se ostali proizvodi s istim logom, a koji ne spadaju u djelokrug Pravilnika, ne smiju reklamirati na npr. tv-u, časopisima...
Također kaže da vlada ili zdravstvena ustanova može (dakle, ne mora) zabraniti pojavljivanje loga te kompanije.

----------


## kajsa

I meni nije baš jasno. 
Jel kršenje Koda kad npr. H*** reklamira vlažne maramice na TV-u?

----------


## Storma

clanak 4 Informiranje i obrazovanje
_4.3_  Donacije *informativnih ili obrazovnih materijala od  proizvođača ili distributera* hrane za dojenčad dopuštene su *jedino na  zahtjev i uz pismeno odobrenje* odgovarajućeg vladinog tijela ili unutar  smjernica koje je vlada objavila u ovu svrhu.
 Navedena oprema ili materijali smiju nositi ime tvrtke ili njezin  logotip, *no ne smiju se pozivati na marke proizvoda koji potpadaju pod  djelokrug ovog Pravilnika*, i trebaju se distribuirati isključivo preko  sustava zdravstvene zaštite.


arijana, daj konkretan primjer? koji drugi proizvodi? ne razumijem sto te muci (al svida mi se zalaganje)

----------


## Arijana

Ti si navela *donacije info. materijala* za hranu za dojenčad  (dakle, bebe do 6 mjeseci), pa i tu piše da *smiju nositi logo tvrtke*, ako se ne pozivaju na proizvode koje obuhvaća Pravilnik.

Mene muči to što se ovdje govori da se ne smiju reklamirati ni ostali proizvodi, koji ne spadaju pod djelokrug Pravilnika, a nose logo tvrtke koja proizvodi one koji spadaju u djelokrug Pravilnika.

Npr. Chicco jastučići za dojenje, (kršitelj koda)ova krema za bradavice, **** kašice od 6. mjeseca ili vlažne maramice, šamponi.., (kršitelj koda) sokovi od 8. mjeseca... i tako ...

Treba mi objašnjenje, da li je kažnjivo reklamirati na tv-u, časopisima.. takve proizvode? i gdje to točno piše?

----------


## Storma

i tu spominjemo logo http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=1659
kopam, kopam 
ali kasno je
sutra

----------


## ivarica

arijana, neke stvari su tzv. rastezanje koda, a ne krsenje
a kaznjivo nije nista
klaus sutra ujutro na livadici cupa mkvicu, ali ne s pogledom na botinec

medjunarodni kodeks je dokument pisan prije 30 godina
i tada je to bio minimum standarda zastite dojenja, ne optimum

marketing nije stao tada, tek je poceo
vazno je sto vise ovakvih primjera rastezanja koda prijavljivati i slati ibfanu kako bi se u kasnijim rezolucijama i ovo definiralo


sto se tice opreme koju poklanjaju, ne smije se poklanjati oprema koju spominjes, bocice, dudice
uostalom, sve nase bolnice hoce postati BFHI, sto ce im onda te bocice i dudice, postoje alternativni nacini hranjenja koji su u tim bolnicama prvi izbor

misli se na opremu poput nekog ultrazvuka, inkubatora i sl

----------


## Arijana

Znam da se ne smiju donirati bočice, mlijeko.., ali sam htjela naglasiti da se smije koristiti logo, eto baš ako doniraju inkubator ili ultrazvuk.
Dakle korištenje loga za ostale proizvode je dozvoljeno. Za sad.. kako ti kažeš.

Shvaćam i to da je Pravilnik zastario i da je marketing perfidniji i agresivniji nego prije 30 godina i da se Pravilnik treba mjenjati. Nema mi smisla da se to radi na način da se zabrani reklamiranje svih proizvoda koje sam gore navela, a to bi se moglo tom logikom proširit i na kolica i na autosjedalice i na kompletnu Podravkinu paletu proizvoda, a da ne govorimo o distributerima i proizvodima koje distribuiraju.

Ne znam koje bi bilo najbolje riješenje... promjena naziva spornih proizvoda, pa da nemaju isti logo kao ostali proizvodi.... ne znam, ni to mi ne miriši na dobro..
Pomisli samo, što bi netko tko ne preza ni pred čim, u tom slučaju napravio samo da svoju formulu u masi drugih, izdvoji kao najbolju.... padaju mi napamet i sedativi... pa da budu kao najbolji, jer bi mame pričale kako im bebe lijepo spavaju, zadovoljne i site...
Možda sam malo pretjerala sa sedativima (ne gutajući ih, nego misaono  :Laughing: ), ali kad pomislim što su sve radili u prošlosti, a rade i dalje... ništa me ne bi začudilo, nažalost.

----------


## ivarica

nije isto ako je logo proizvodjaca ujedno i logo proizvoda
u bolnicama nigdje ne smije biti istaknut logo proizvoda nzmm

----------


## Arijana

A-ha, misliš može pisat (kršitelj koda), ali ne smije N*n, dok H**p ne može nikako.

Da li se to odnosi samo na zdravstvene ustanove ili i na reklame na tv-u i drugdje?

----------


## ivarica

ako je u casopisima, onda je to po meni razvlacenje koda ali ne znaci da sam nuzno u pravu
a buduci se u casopisu uvijek na istoj toj stranici i reklamira dolje na dnu njihov telefon, savjetovaliste za prehranu, onda je to i krsenje

a u zdravstvenim ustanovama toga jednostavno ne smije biti 

takve primjere iz casopisa opet treba prijaviti, kako sam rekla, a na obrascu ti ne pises jel to krsenje ili razvlacenje, samo opisujes i prilazes fotografiju, ibfan to analizira i sortira te one bezobrazne i inovativne publicira u biltenu look what they´re doing ili pogleč kaj nam radiju

----------


## acqua

Upravo sam čula reklamu za popust u milleru u kojoj se spominje ad. Istina ne od rođenja već od 10. mjeseca života djeteta. 
Jeste ju vi čule?

----------


## kljucic

> Upravo sam čula reklamu za popust u milleru u kojoj se spominje ad. Istina ne od rođenja već od 10. mjeseca života djeteta. 
> Jeste ju vi čule?


 Oni su baš uporni. Već sam ih upozorila na kršenje koda jer im je ad bilo na akciji (u Garden mallu).

----------


## sanjaaa19

ajme meni,čitala sam i ovdje i na drugom forumu sve ove silne komentare i ne znam što da kažem...Kao prvo kad sam ostala trudna,rekla sam mužu ja ne bih dojila,ne znam ni sama zašto jednostavno populacija dojenja je mala i meni je to sve bilo nekako bez veze ono kao:TKO još uviojek doji pored adaptiranog?trš kako sam glupa bila nisam imala pojma dok nisam rodila pa počela o svemu čitati i sama primjenjivati..jednostavno se o dojenju nije moglo ništa čuti ili ja nisam obraćala pažnju...ne znam...Danas sam presretna majka troipol mjesečnog Frana i naravno dojim..i to je nešto prekrasno,,ali s tri mjeseca smo uveli i jednu bočicu adaptiranog...osjećala sam se kao da mu dajem otrov,plakala što nemam dovoljno mlijeka,,samo da navedem znam za skokove u razvoju tako da smo se dva tjedna prije toga mučili i plakali ne bi li mi se proizvodnja povećala...kad sam rekla svojoj mami da me duša boli ona mi je rekla da ja zapravo ni ne znam kako je to,te šta me još sve čeka u odgoju djeteta..ali eto da skratim ipak je došlo do bočice dnevno i presretna sma i dalje i trudit ću se održati takav sistem do dohrane koja će doći umjesto bočice..mislim da se unatoč svemu dojenje treba još više promovirati jer vidite iz mog primjera...isto tako ne osuđujem nekoga tko odustane ili naprosto ne želi dojiti...naravno da to nije moja stvar..i naravno da svaka majka želi najbolje svom djetetu to nije potrebno niti naglašavati..e sad tko kako odluči..bez veze su mi sva ova prepucavanja,mislim da je svaka majka najbolja majka za svoje dijete..ne vidim zašto nekoga osuđivati ili slično...

----------

